# Rhinoplasty/nose job questions



## obeeone

I will be getting my nose done within the next few weeks and was wondering if anyone that has had this procedure done has any advice.  TIA, I really appreciate it.


----------



## savvyblonde

I haven't had it done but I worked for a plastic surgeon and have seen many done! I recommend taking arnica (available at a health food store) 1 week before and after your proceedure...check with your doctor first of course...this will minimize bruising. Stock up on protein shakes & straws because you won't feel like chewing much food and the protein will speed recovery. Buy a small bag of petite peas to use as an ice pack. The pain from a nose job is minimal...the worst thing is the packing and they'll take it out the next day. Enjoy your new nose!!!


----------



## DanielleNY

I had mine done in April............Best money i have ever spent, would do it a millions times over!!!......my pain was basically zero, the procedure went sooo much easier then i expected.....the packaging is a little uncomfortable but nothing undealable........alot of people so take arnica, but my surgeon recommend me NOT to, so you really need to check with him/her

few tips:

buy a wedge pillow for sleeping the first week or so......i slept elevated for about a month afterwards.

have a friend/family member there for you at least the first 48 hours, you will not  be able to do much (bend over, etc.) and to wash your hair, you probably wont be able to that, yourself for about a week

lots of water, you will be sooo thristy..dry crackers to help with any nasueasa

Place anything you may need at hip level so that you have no need to reach or bend down. This means canned and dry goods in the kitchen and toiletries in the bathroom.

Have a few comfortable oversized shirts that open from the front on hand, as well as some sweat pants or pajama bottoms. This way you don't have to struggle with pulling garments over your head. 

If you have long hair, a few scrunchies are great to put your hair back with to keep it out of your face, unknotted and out of the way. 
Black out your windows so that when you _do_ get to sleep - regardless of the hours - you can _stay_ asleep. 
Just in case the lights go out, have a flash light on your nightstand.   (you DO NOT want to bang into anything)


hmmmm...im sure i will think of more......any questions, feel free to PM me

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I was thinking of getting this done also.  Im scared of being put to sleep and can they do it without putting to sleep or taking any narcotics.  I throw up every time I have been given demerol and percocet etc... even in low doses.  Can you breathe with the packing.  Im worried about that also..  How long before your nose looks normal?  what should average cost be.


----------



## i_wona

WOW! I've never had or considered a nose job, but DanielleNY's advice sounds really good - it seems to cover all those little things you wouldn't think about until _after _it's too late LOL

I just wanted to say that you could try a search in the Health and Fitness forum - there's been plenty about cosmetic surgery in these, from boob jobs to asian eyelid operations!


----------



## Lady1mport

I have been wanting to get my nose done but scared of what my nose might look like afterwards. I am also looking for a good surgeon to do the deed but one that doesn't charge like $20,000 for a nose job.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hmm... I'm interested too... I haven't really searched for anything yet cuz my mom forbids me....lol...so i don't know much. What would be the price if I decide to go for the BEST (or above average) surgeon in Montreal Canada? (I know the US prices can be insane, so I presume the job would be more reasonable in Canada...)
Also I've had my nose broken before and I have a bump, would the insurance pay for some of it if there's a medical reason for it?
Thanks!


----------



## Frances Bean

ItalianFashion said:


> I was thinking of getting this done also.  Im scared of being put to sleep and can they do it without putting to sleep or taking any narcotics.  I throw up every time I have been given demerol and percocet etc... even in low doses.  Can you breathe with the packing.  Im worried about that also..  How long before your nose looks normal?  what should average cost be.



It takes a full year for all the swelling to go down and even after that you'll notice a difference.  I was devastated for about the first 6 months after mine because it looked chubby but I love it now.  Also if you get it done during a humid climate season, expect that swelling will take longer to go down, so don't freak out.  

Any other advice I'm sure the doctor has told you, don't move around a lot... no serious physical activity like exercise or sex.  and don't pick your nose... lol.

also don't do anything too drastic.  like if it's just a bump you want to get rid of, just do that and nothing else.  that's really all i wanted done, and my nose was kind of long so my doctor lifted it a bit which I'm not that happy about, but I definitely like the overall outcome better than before.  

with that said, i would just go over numerous times with your doctor to make sure what u want is what he's going to give you.  just communicate and make sure you see eye to eye before you go into the operating room.  because it can't be undone and i haven't had a second job, but i've never seen a second procedure on anyone that looked natural or nice.

also if you're a scaredy cat like me, request to have the instruments covered when they bring you in, until you're asleeping


----------



## iheartvuitton

I had mine done twice.  Feel free to PM me anyone!

Some tips and things I've learned are:

-Q-Tips are your best friend, very important.  
-Use bags of frozen peas for your face, they mold to your face better than an ice-pack
-DON'T over do yourself, especially if you feel "great" the same day or next day.  The first time I had it done I didn't take it easy the first day since I thought I felt great, and I really felt it the 2nd day.
-Average cost depends on the Dr and the area you live in.
-I was scared of the anesthesia but I was fine both times.
-What you see right away is NOT what your nose is going to look like.
-Be aware that scar tissue MAY grow, and it is common.
-The bruising is pretty bad if you get your nose broken to remove a bump.  If you only get work on your tip, the recovery time is a lot shorter.

I went to an ENT/Plastic Surgeon.  I felt comfortable that he had enough knowledge of the nose, compared to a few regular plastic surgeons I met with.
 I'll never forget the first shower I was allowed to take after my first surgery.  It was like heaven!  I look in the mirror now and I am finally happy with what I see.  It fits me so well that I feel like I've looked like this all of my life.


----------



## Frances Bean

OH!  No one told me about the dissolving stitches or exactly where they would be and when I would clean my nose with a q-tip I thought it was dried blood I would try to clean them out!  so be careful!!!

Also your sense of smell will be wacked after you get the packing out.  it's not an infection or anything, just your mucus (spelling?) will smell kind of funny to you so don't worry.


----------



## iheartvuitton

Frances Bean said:


> OH!  No one told me about the dissolving stitches or exactly where they would be and when I would clean my nose with a q-tip I thought it was dried blood I would try to clean them out!  so be careful!!!
> 
> Also your sense of smell will be wacked after you get the packing out.  it's not an infection or anything, just your mucus (spelling?) will smell kind of funny to you so don't worry.



My Dr. told me about them, but it was odd when they'd be hanging out of my nose lol.  One of my stitches actually popped INSIDE my skin.  Long story but my Dr. said it happens to about 1 person a year.  Unfortunately that person was ME.

I also forgot to add to the OP, one of the worst parts for me was getting the regular stitches out.  It really isn't that painful of a surgery...it's almost like having a sinus infection.


----------



## Lady1mport

Can anyone recommend a good surgeon in Florida?


----------



## Zophie

I had my nose done probably almost 15 years ago and I've never once regretted it.  I always hated my nose before I had it done.  I don't remember any pain at all, but I took the pain pills as soon as I got home and slept through a lot of the recovery.  The worst part I remember is having to breath through my mouth and after a few days of laying around the house I got sort of depressed.  It pretty much wiped me out.  I also couldn't wash my own hair for at least a week because I couldn't get my face wet.


----------



## Zophie

iheartvuitton said:


> My Dr. told me about them, but it was odd when they'd be hanging out of my nose lol. One of my stitches actually popped INSIDE my skin. Long story but my Dr. said it happens to about 1 person a year. Unfortunately that person was ME.
> 
> I also forgot to add to the OP, one of the worst parts for me was getting the regular stitches out. It really isn't that painful of a surgery...it's almost like having a sinus infection.


 

I had my stiches out by a nurse and it sort of hurt.  But she forgot one.  So I had to come back and my actual surgeon did it.  Instead of using tiny scissors like the nurse did he took it out with a scalpel.  It sort of scared me at first seeing him come at me with that thing but I didn't feel a thing!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Im also interested and still considering in getting a nose job in the future. Although, Im very hesistant because it can change the shape of your face  and Im afraid of any regrets -but I still can't get it out of my mind!

Great to read this post though and please continue sharing any experiences you girls and guys might have!


----------



## iheartvuitton

Zophie said:


> I had my stiches out by a nurse and it sort of hurt.  But she forgot one.  So I had to come back and my actual surgeon did it.  Instead of using tiny scissors like the nurse did he took it out with a scalpel.  It sort of scared me at first seeing him come at me with that thing but I didn't feel a thing!



I'm a big baby...I passed out.  I never had stitches before!

To the OP, if you're going to have an open rhinoplasty, I must admit that I use LeMer ONLY on my nose, and it has helped make my scar practically disappear.  Good investment (at first I used a sample for about 4 months) and will last forever if only used on the nose.


----------



## Zophie

I just have a tiny scar between my nostrils that nobody would notice if I didn't tip my head back and show them.  The other incision was on the side of each nostril and they don't show because they are in the creases.  I never used anything to prevent scarring.  Not saying you shouldn't, but the scar isn't that noticable.


----------



## ItalianFashion

what do they give you for anastesia?  I am afraid because I throw up violently from demerol percocet any type of narcotic.  I worry because my nose will be packed when I wake up and if I am on any type of pain medicine or anastesia I could be getting sick and how will I breathe.


----------



## iheartvuitton

ItalianFashion said:


> what do they give you for anastesia?  I am afraid because I throw up violently from demerol percocet any type of narcotic.  I worry because my nose will be packed when I wake up and if I am on any type of pain medicine or anastesia I could be getting sick and how will I breathe.



I was afraid about getting sick too as I had never been under anesthesia before.  They gave me an IV (don't know of any specifics, sorry).  I was fine.


----------



## MIB

-There are two type of anesthesia used: General and Twilight with local sedation. Most surgeons prefer to use General for rhynoplasty procedure because it has to do with breathing airwaves and if for any reason the patient might awake the choking could be fatal.General anesthesia has come along way since 10 years ago when i had my procedure done. Now days your throat doesn't hurt afterwards and bruising is very minimal.
 - Keep in mind that rhinoplasty is the most repeated of all plastic surgeries. It is very hard to achieve the desired result from the first try. You absolutely have to find the best surgeon that specializes in facial surgery and has performed a number of "nose jobs" in the past. If anyone is in Midwest area and looking for a great rhynoplasty surgeon PM me or even in the rest of US and looking for someone to do a redo ( you had one or more previous prcedures ) let me know as well i will be able to help with a recommendation.
-It takes a whole year for the nose to heal completely afterwards inside and out. And this is something that hasn't been mentioned: you cannot wear sunglasses on the bridge of your nose for the first 6 month.
-Bring pictures of the noses that you like to your consultation and express your desires explicitly, Remember, the surgeon cannot read your mind so tell him precisely what you have in mind.
-This is not the time to be "bargain" hunting.Generally the surgeons that have smaller fees are the ones that are lacking the experience in the field. If there was any time to splurge on something truly "timeless" this was it.
- Sometimes the insurance companies will cover a procedure called "deviated septum" which helps with the breathing. Find out prior from your insurance company what their policy on that.
I hope i covered everything, if i forgot something , don't hesitate to ask me


----------



## Zophie

I actually had to have two surgeries.  The first one I had my bones broken and then when it was healing something didn't hold inside the tip of my nose and it started to sag down.  So he had to do a second procedure to pull the tip of my nose back up which was much less traumatic to my body.

The first procedure I saw an anesthesiologist and had a whole pre-surgical workup and they decided to do whatever they did.  I don't remember much of anything.  The second procedure I just had my doctor give me a high dose of demarol and a local.  I woke up a little bit during the procedure but I was so out of it that it was no big deal.  

If you have issues with anesthesia you'll need to talk to your doctor and the anesthesiologist about this.  I'm sure they'll do whatever they have to to ensure your safety and make it as painless as possible.

I had mine done about 15 years ago.  I have been very happy with the results but over the years just due to the way my body heals I have a little slight bit of crookedness on my nose.  I think it's just from a buildup of more scar tissue on one side.  It's not that obvious and I don't know if I'll ever have another surgery to correct it.


----------



## iheartvuitton

I had 2 surgeries also. The first one was to remove the bump (so my nose was broken) and take my nose in 2 millimeters and SLIGHTLY raising the tip (open rhinoplasty w/scar).  Too much scar tissue grew on ONE side which caused my nose to look twisted.  My doctor told me scar tissue is more prevalent in noses where they are significantly smaller and there is space between the skin and the (bone i'm assuming?) for tissue to grow.  About a year later I got my 2nd rhinoplasty which was closed, the incisions were made from the inside, and my Dr removed the scar tissue. About 3 months after that I got an injection of Kennelog into my nose to prevent more scar tissue growth.  I see my Dr again this month to see how I've progressed.  My first surgery was in August of 2006.  I don't regret a minute of it and I probably should have done it sooner, although I wanted to wait til I was at least 21 and knew I was making the right decision.


----------



## cbetht

Is anyone willing to post before and after pics? Or PM them to me? I'm strongly considering having the bump fixed on my nose.


----------



## inverved

I am considering one in the next 5-10 years. Although my bridge is okay and from a profile view, I don't have a perfect slant but I don't have an obvious bump either. An artist once even commented that I have a nice profile! The only thing I really want fixed is the cartilage on the tip to be narrower. Is this less expensive than most procedures?


----------



## Lady1mport

no_1_diva said:


> I am considering one in the next 5-10 years. Although my bridge is okay and from a profile view, I don't have a perfect slant but I don't have an obvious bump either. An artist once even commented that I have a nice profile! The only thing I really want fixed is the cartilage on the tip to be narrower. Is this less expensive than most procedures?


 Rhinoplasty is a complicated surgery so it can cost more than a breast augmentation. It all depends on the surgeron and his prices. I have the same problem as you. I too just want my tip narrowed and the surgeon I am going to is charging me $10,000 and that's just his fees it does not included anestheisa and Operating room fees. I 've been wanting a nose job since I was a little girl but way too expensive for me. I am also very picky with surgeons. I have to be it's my face they'll be messing with.


----------



## mzballs

I had "septoplasty" which was covered by my insurance, as mentioned above, but gave me the results of a rhinoplasty. Septoplasty is to repair a devated septum and the doctor corrected the bump in the bridge of my nose "while he was there". My doctor was a ENT/facial plastic surgeon and I am very pleased with the results. I was born with a broken nose and always had severe ear aches, sinus infections, and allergies growing up. But, once I turned 20 it got even worse and I had to get my deviated septum fixed.

I did not find the procedure painful but it was _very uncomfortable_. The doctor only prescribed me Tylenol 3 with codeine and I stopped taking them the second day and did not miss them. The first five days after the surgery I was miserable; I did not eat (juice boxes were my best friend), did not sleep, and did not open my eyes. My boyfriend, bless him, would replace my ice pack every couple of hours and we *watched* a lot of movies (he would watch and I would listen). The nose splint in my nose were the vain of my existence (think two XL collar stays, sewn from halfway up your nostril to the bridge or your nose) as I could not breathe out of my nose and felt like a bad stuffy nose. Because I was only able to breathe out of my mouth, I didn't want to eat because I had to choose between breathing and chewing. I choose breathing, as a I have a fear of not being able to breathe, which creates a panic, which makes everything worse. I actually called the doctor on the fourth day and BEGGED him to take out the splint because I was getting claustrophobic. He, of course, said "NO" and I suffered through my last day and went in on day 5 to get the splints out, the cast off, and it was INSTANT relief. Plus, I was amazed at my new profile. But my black eyes, where definitely not cute! It looked like I got into a serious bar fight!

I had my surgery 12.20.06 and my nose is still a little numb on one side (I was assured, this is normal) but is getting better by the day. Six to eight months later my nose was still a little swollen. Which I didn't even realize until I looked at pictures comparing the difference. 

All in all, five days was really a small price to pay and I was not in pain just uncomfortable. 

I know you will be fine, just try not make yourself too sick about it! I made the mistake of reading a message board in which people liked to complain about the surgery and recovery and I was so scared before hand that the anesthesiologist had to give me medicine to relax and it delayed my surgery until I could calm down!


----------



## Zophie

Mine cost about $6000, but I had it done over ten years ago.  I'm giving thought to having it touched up a little because my nose has become a little crooked over the years.  I think it's an issue with the scar tissue building up unevenly.  It's just not something I care enough to do right away, but maybe one day.

cbetht, I'll try and find a before pic and post it with an after pic.  I think I have my before pic the doctor took.  It's pretty hideous!  I'll have to scan it in though.


----------



## AznGrl03

Zophie, please share your before and after pictures! I'm getting my nose done this summer and would love to see some real results.


----------



## _so_what?

I've just come back from the first plastic surgery visit of my life! 
I'm interested in a nose job, the surgeon I found is a very clever one and he did a beautiful impression on me.
I told him that I would like a smaller tip of the nose, he observed my nose and told me that for a well done job he should correct the septum too (a little). He told me that the total anaesthesia is safer than the local, because in any event your respiratory airways are protected (in local one, he said, there is the risk that some blood goes in). He told me that for a total safe anaesthesia there are some values in the blood test that you have to check, if they are ok there is no risk. If you are older than 35 you have to do a thorax radiography (is mandatory). I'm 36 so I have to do it. He will send me an estimate cost, the list of exams that I have to do and a date.
I have to decide...I feel so fuzzy...I'm going to change myself forever...to change what my parents did (!!!) I hope they will not get offended by this!!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Ever since I can remember, I've been very insecure & self-conscious about my nose & now I'm sure I want Rhinoplasty! 

Recently I've been hinting to my mom & she seems, suprisingly, totally down with it (it makes me wonder if she secretly had one herself )

Anyway, I'm 18 years old & I've never had surgery. I'm small for my age, fragile & not very brave! But if I don't do this, 
I will continue to stay this way for the rest of my life. Insecure & so down on myself.

At the moment I'm still struggling with weight issues. I've suffered with Anorexia, eating disorder & now an abnormal heart rate, 
so I wouldn't want this operation until I'm well enough (to prevent any kind of possible complications). 

I have many questions to ask, some that I will come back to, because there just endless! 
I need to be told exactly how it is, no matter how bad or if a nose job really isn't such a big deal at all 
- then I need assuring, please.

I want to revive this thread & hear more about your experiences.
I want to know age, your health at that time (if it wasn't great..)
What are some of the complications I might experience?
Did you experience any complications?
What part of the nose did you change?
Does the surgeon (or whoever) show you a computerized image of how the outcome might look (I mean there's gotta be something, right)?

I read somewhere that to change the appearance of your nose, you may need an operation on the chin to balance it out? 
Did anybody have to have this done? Let me know about that too ush:

I scar easily, so could I be prescribed with something for that?
The eye bags will get bruised, could this cause scarring?
How can I reduce the bruising under the eyes? Does anything work?

on&on&on... I'm so sorry. ush:

But your contribution will be so much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## floridagal23

I completely agree with everything you said 
Also, be careful with glasses/sunglasses because you have to be extremely careful with anything that rests on your nose when the bone is soft. Also, get a "husband pillow" because you will need to sleep sitting up basically. 




iheartvuitton said:


> I had mine done twice. Feel free to PM me anyone!
> 
> Some tips and things I've learned are:
> 
> -Q-Tips are your best friend, very important.
> -Use bags of frozen peas for your face, they mold to your face better than an ice-pack
> -DON'T over do yourself, especially if you feel "great" the same day or next day. The first time I had it done I didn't take it easy the first day since I thought I felt great, and I really felt it the 2nd day.
> -Average cost depends on the Dr and the area you live in.
> -I was scared of the anesthesia but I was fine both times.
> -What you see right away is NOT what your nose is going to look like.
> -Be aware that scar tissue MAY grow, and it is common.
> -The bruising is pretty bad if you get your nose broken to remove a bump. If you only get work on your tip, the recovery time is a lot shorter.
> 
> I went to an ENT/Plastic Surgeon. I felt comfortable that he had enough knowledge of the nose, compared to a few regular plastic surgeons I met with.
> I'll never forget the first shower I was allowed to take after my first surgery. It was like heaven! I look in the mirror now and I am finally happy with what I see. It fits me so well that I feel like I've looked like this all of my life.


----------



## Zophie

TheWinglessBird said:


> Ever since I can remember, I've been very insecure & self-conscious about my nose & now I'm sure I want Rhinoplasty!
> 
> Recently I've been hinting to my mom & she seems, suprisingly, totally down with it (it makes me wonder if she secretly had one herself )
> 
> Anyway, I'm 18 years old & I've never had surgery. I'm small for my age, fragile & not very brave! But if I don't do this,
> I will continue to stay this way for the rest of my life. Insecure & so down on myself.
> 
> At the moment I'm still struggling with weight issues. I've suffered with Anorexia, eating disorder & now an abnormal heart rate,
> so I wouldn't want this operation until I'm well enough (to prevent any kind of possible complications).
> 
> I have many questions to ask, some that I will come back to, because there just endless!
> I need to be told exactly how it is, no matter how bad or if a nose job really isn't such a big deal at all
> - then I need assuring, please.
> 
> I want to revive this thread & hear more about your experiences.
> I want to know age, your health at that time (if it wasn't great..)
> What are some of the complications I might experience?
> Did you experience any complications?
> What part of the nose did you change?
> Does the surgeon (or whoever) show you a computerized image of how the outcome might look (I mean there's gotta be something, right)?
> 
> I read somewhere that to change the appearance of your nose, you may need an operation on the chin to balance it out?
> Did anybody have to have this done? Let me know about that too ush:
> 
> I scar easily, so could I be prescribed with something for that?
> The eye bags will get bruised, could this cause scarring?
> How can I reduce the bruising under the eyes? Does anything work?
> 
> on&on&on... I'm so sorry. ush:
> 
> But your contribution will be so much appreciated. Thank you.


 
First off, if you have heart problems you really don't want to have surgery, and I'm sure any smart surgeon wouldn't be willing to operate on you in that condition.  But if you get yourself healthy enough for the surgery (and I hope you can get healthier regardless), I'll try to answer your questions.

I'm not going to say a nose job isn't a big deal.  You will be put under anesthesia.  In my case I had my bones broken in my nose.  Make no mistake, you are putting your body through trauma.  I thought I'd be up and running around right after, but basically I had no energy for a few days and stayed on the couch sleeping all the time.  I took off work for a week.  I would say I was in good health when I had it done.  I was 21.

I had to have mine redone shortly after the first surgery.  I'm not sure if that would be considered a complication.  The tip of my nose started to sag down and he had to go in and pull it back up again.  The second surgery was much easier to go through and I was only put on a  heavy dose of demarol, not anesthesia like before.  The recovery was easier this time too.

Before my surgery I had basically a wide, big nose.  It was too wide in the bridge and overall just too big for my face.  So I had the bones broken in the bridge and narrowed and the tip narrowed.  I have a little scar between my nostrils and there were two cuts in the creases next to the nostrils.  The only one you can see, if you really look, is the one between my nostrils.  I had some slight bruising under the eyes but it went away fairly quickly and wasn't too bad.

I didn't see a computerized image, but I had my surgery done almost 15 years ago, so they may do that now.  My surgeon simply took a picture of me and drew on it showing me what he would do.  I didn't even have to tell him.  He just had a good sense of what would look good and in proportion.  I didn't have anything done to my chin.


I'm going to post some pics when I get a chance of my before and after.  I think I have some that I took after the surgery when I had the splint on my nose too.


----------



## pooky83

Hi, 
I had a closed rhinoplasty seven months ago(which i'm very happy with!), and thought I could share some of the info i've picked up along the way!
The general advice is that you should go for three consultations with three different surgeons. 
Rhinoplasty is one of the most difficult operations to perform, and you need a surgeon who knows what s/he is doing. One famous surgeon said that you don't know anything about noses until you've operated on a thousand (I think!). 
If too much cartilage is taken away, the nose can collapse, which happens to some older nose jobs (ie those from the sixties). Beware barbie-type results!
There is an accepted rate of revision of about 10%.
If a bad technique is used, a pollybeak deformity can occur (check google for pictures).
You really need to research this procedure thoroughly and research your surgeon too. 
The imaging that they show you is just a guesstimate, so don't expect your results to be exactly the same.
The surgeon should show you before and after photographs. one of my consults wouldn't show me any, so i immediately crossed him off the list. Bear in mind though, they will only ever show you the successful ones, not the botched ones.
Ask the surgeon how many rhinos s/he has carried out, how many s/he does on a weekly basis and what their revision rate is.
Make sure they are board certified in plastic surgery, and not in another area of medicine- this can happen, unfortunately. In the UK, they should be on the GMC specialist register for plastic surgery.
Ask if they are members of plastic surgery associations- I'm not too sure what the one in the US is called, but in the UK, they should be members of BAAPS or BAPRAS. This is not a measure of competency however.
If anyone wants any names of plastic surgery forums, or wants to ask any questions, just pm me. I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I'd be happy to share the research i did before my op.


My op was a closed one, which means that the incisions were made inside my nose. I'm a red head, and apparently we are more suseptible to scarring and keloid formation, so it was safer to keep the incisions hidden. 
I had a hump on the bridge of my nose removed, and my tip made narrower. i would have loved to have had a really small tip, but I have thick skin on my nose, and the tip was fairly bulbous to begin with, so I couldn't get a small defined tip. What I have now is definitely an improvment though!
I had packing on my nose overnight- it makes your nose feel blocked- and had a splint on for 5 days.
It's not a painful procedure- i was given pain meds after the op, but by day 2, I didn't need to take any pain medication at all!
I recommend buying a can of dry shampoo as you can't wash your hair while the splint is on. Face wipes are brilliant for washing your face and a sports capped bottle saved me from complete dehydration, as I couldn't use the straws!


----------



## Zophie

pooky83 said:


> If too much cartilage is taken away, the nose can collapse, which happens to some older nose jobs (ie those from the sixties). Beware barbie-type results!


 

I wonder if this is why my right nostril collapses when I breathe.  I recall during my second surgery hearing the surgeon getting mad at the nurse for throwing something away.  I was doped up on demarol so I don't recall much, but it seemed like she threw out a piece of tissue that he needed.  I dunno.  

Overall I'm very happy with my nose.  It's been about 15 years since I had it done.  It is a little crooked though and I have the issue with my nostril collapsing when I breathe.  I don't regret for a second that I had it done, but I do think I might have it revised eventually.  But I'm going to have to find a super surgeon to do it if I do because I understand revisions are tough.  I could possibly go back to the original surgeon as I think he 's still around.  I'm sure he's done over 1000 noses by now!  I didn't know enough to really research when I had it done.  I just went to a hospital clinic that had a surgery department and consulted with a doctor someone told me about.  I got really lucky because I came out with a very nice natural looking nose.


----------



## Zophie

Here's the best pics I can find at the moment of before and after that show my nose.  The before pic is hideously embarassing.  It was taken when I was 16, so about 20 years ago.  I'm the one with the black hair. I still need to scan my old pics with the splint on taken right after surgery.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Thank you for sharing your before & after shots! He did a really nice job, it looks very natural. 

How did it feel the first time you were able to get back into normal routine?
(having had the splint / stitches & such removed and being able to do things
you couldn't when you were more fragile, for the first time?) Did you find things a little difficult?

& also, do the touch ups to the nose (if not satisfied or like you had to have the tip re-adjusted) 
would this come free or would I have to pay for this?

Thank you for answering my questions! You've been so helpful


----------



## Zophie

TheWinglessBird said:


> Thank you for sharing your before & after shots! He did a really nice job, it looks very natural.
> 
> How did it feel the first time you were able to get back into normal routine?
> (having had the splint / stitches & such removed and being able to do things
> you couldn't when you were more fragile, for the first time?) Did you find things a little difficult?
> 
> & also, do the touch ups to the nose (if not satisfied or like you had to have the tip re-adjusted)
> would this come free or would I have to pay for this?
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions! You've been so helpful


 
In my case the touch-up where he revised it didn't cost any extra.  But I'd be sure to discuss that with your doctor.  Now, had I gone back two years later and decided I didn't like it, I don't think it would be free of charge.

I sort of gradually eased into things.  I took off work for a week and I had an office job, so when I went back it was easy to be careful.  After that week I still had to be sure to wear sunscreen for a while and keep anyone from bumping into my nose.  I also had to rub the sides of it for a while to keep it smooth or something.  My doctor had me come back for steroid injections in my nose to reduce scar tissue.  

To be honest, the first time he took off the splint and I saw it in the mirror I sort of freaked out.  I felt like I looked so bizarre and everyone was staring at me.  When I walked out of the hospital I felt like everyone was looking at my nose because it looked strange.  It didn't look strange at all, it was just me getting used to it.  The doctor even told me some people faint when they first see it.  It is a strange feeling to look in the mirror and see yourself looking different, but it didn't take long to get used to.


----------



## una

I was thinking about this too.  All the replies in this thread have been very interesting and useful.  & Zophie, I really appreciate that you've put your before and after pictures up, it's very nice of you (and your nose looks great!).


----------



## Zophie

una said:


> I was thinking about this too. All the replies in this thread have been very interesting and useful. & Zophie, I really appreciate that you've put your before and after pictures up, it's very nice of you (and your nose looks great!).


 

Thanks!  I still can't believe I posted that awful before pic, but oh well.  It's the only one I could find.  I still need to scan in the one the doctor took right before, but it's not much better and I had bad acne!


----------



## marinapena29

Lady1mport said:


> Can anyone recommend a good surgeon in Florida?


 
Just about any Plastic Surgeon can and will do a nose job, and just about any other procedure you want, whether they know what they are doing or not!  However, the key is to find a surgeon that has a few procedures that are his specialty.  Dr. Hochsetin in Aventura Florida is AWESOME!  And from what I can see his top two procedures are noses and boob jobs.  Google him and check out his websites before and after pictures.  I personally LOVE his work which is why I'm scheduled for my nose job this week!!!  I've researched doctors for YEARS and I can't be happier about my final choice.  And the price is great... for me it is $6000.00.  I imagine each person is different based on what is needed.  Also, as most plastic surgeon offices, they offer financing.  Interest free for two years!  So for less than $250 a month for 2 years I'm finally getting it done!!!!!  

Another thing that made me feel good about this doctor was that he didn't see dollar signs.  I went into my appointment pre-approved for a medical loan and they knew how much it was.  However, they didn't "pad" the price .. they priced me much lower than what I had available to use.  A lot of places would have seen that I was approved for X amount of dollars and they would have charged me that same amount.  Plus, I asked him (and his patient coordinator Michelle) about a few other procedures, and they talked me out of it!!  OMG!  Advised that I really didn't need it, or that it isn't a very good procedure and I may not get the results that I imagined or am hoping for.  That speaks volumes!  I want an honest doctor who isn't out for every dollar he can make and is looking out for his patients best interests!  Dr. Hochstein is the one!!!!!


----------



## RoseTears

Hello girls! (and guys if there are any)  I just had my surgery this past Monday and was wondering: what have any of you used to help combat the stuffyness?  I had a really good nasal spray but was only allowed to use it for 3 days, so I used it wed, thurs and fri and now I'm all stuffed up! *sigh*

I had the tubes taken out on Wednesday and it wasn't so bad.  I am soooo over this cast thing though! haha  The tape under it has absorbed oil from my skin and is starting to smell funky and it makes me feel dirty kind of.  I know...gross!  I'm hoping that when I get my stitches out tomarrow my surgeon will change them *fingers crossed*


----------



## RoseTears

Zophie, your before and after pictures are great!   How long ago did you have your surgery?  I'm sorry I'm sure I read it somewhere but my mind is lost today lol


----------



## _so_what?

Zophie, you have been great to post your before and after. You were very cute also before the operation, by the way. I will have my operation next Wednesday (and I feel a little upset...). I look forward to having gone over the 10th day post-surgery...I'm afraid of being dirty (or feel it). I have long hair, and NEVER in my life I kept it unwashed for 10 days...it will be a nightmare. I bought dry shampoo but I don't know how it works. I live with my boyfriend and I will be so ashamed to look in such a miserable condition...


----------



## RoseTears

_so_what? said:


> Zophie, you have been great to post your before and after. You were very cute also before the operation, by the way. I will have my operation next Wednesday (and I feel a little upset...). I look forward to having gone over the 10th day post-surgery...I'm afraid of being dirty (or feel it). I have long hair, and NEVER in my life I kept it unwashed for 10 days...it will be a nightmare. I bought dry shampoo but I don't know how it works. I live with my boyfriend and I will be so ashamed to look in such a miserable condition...


 
why can't you wash your hair?  I was abe to take showers the day after surgery..just not getting my face wet.  I used the "shileding method" LOL  Cupping my hands at my hairline to keep any spray from splashing my face, and always stood with the water at my back.

Now I'm NOT telling you to do something your surgeon told you not too...just what I have done myself.  I wasn't ever told I couldn't wash my hair, or get my face wet for that matter.  I just used common sense on the face pasrt


----------



## _so_what?

...the surgeon gave me a manual in which there are all the things to do and not to do. About washing your hair there is written: after a week you can wash it.  But maybe it means "completely under the shower"...no, because this can be when they take out the plaster cast from your face...


----------



## RoseTears

_so_what? said:


> ...the surgeon gave me a manual in which there are all the things to do and not to do. About washing your hair there is written: after a week you can wash it.  But maybe it means "completely under the shower"...no, because this can be when they take out the plaster cast from your face...


 
oooo.. LOL  maybe a bath then and dump water over your hair?  I dunno!  Just tryin to help!!   At Sally's Beauty store there is spray can dry shampoo in a yellow and green can and it smells tropical.  You spray it on your roots like hair spray (which also works really well!) rub it in really well in your roots, wait a few minutes then use a boar bristle brush and brush it out.  Greasies are gone and your hair smells fruity!  I live by this stuff when I straighten my hair cuz it takes an hour to do so I'll go a few days without washing it   Oh!  the brand is called "batiste" by the way.  Like $6 for a can and it lasts awhile.

Are you really going to have a plaster cast on your face?!?!  I have tape over my nose, then on top of that is a hard plastic "cast" thingy.


----------



## _so_what?

Thank you for helping Rose Tear! I bought dry shampoo, but I'm sure that if I will not stand my hair after some days,I will surely wash them with water!
Today is my last day with this nose...from tomorrow I will have a new one.
Strange feeling...
(maybe I've chosen the wrong word...plaster cast maybe is too much...I know that there is a rigid structure that you have to keep for 10 days).


----------



## RoseTears

_so_what? said:


> Thank you for helping Rose Tear! I bought dry shampoo, but I'm sure that if I will not stand my hair after some days,I will surely wash them with water!
> Today is my last day with this nose...from tomorrow I will have a new one.
> Strange feeling...
> (maybe I've chosen the wrong word...plaster cast maybe is too much...I know that there is a rigid structure that you have to keep for 10 days).


 
  YAY!!!  I'm excited for your surgery day!  I felt strange the night before surgery too...knowing that the next day your face will have been changed forever.  A good tip post-surgery:  Ice packs over your eyes for the first 24 hours will greatly reduce the amount of swelling and bruising!!!  If no ice packs...then cut up gauge and let it sit in icy water for a few minutes, ring it out and place over your eyes.  It's very soothing   after 24 hours use a heat pack...or hot wet wash cloth..something similar.  This has made most of my brusing go away and it's only day 8 for me.  I still have a little bit but it's from when they cauterized my turbinates....I don't think you're needing that?

Yes deffinately a rigid structure on your nose.  Mine hasn't come off yet.  It's supposed to fall of on it's own my Dr. told me.  oy! :-P 

I will have you in my prayers for tomarrow...try to get some rest tonight


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I was thinking, perhaps you could crouch & lean your head back over a  bath & have your mom or friend wash your hair for you? Then when you have showers, you can pin your hair up & only have to focus on the body & keeping your nose wet-free!

I think I'd personally try this once having my surgery. I know, it might seem a little uncomfortable (for your back/neck) & that's sure to happen, but it's alot less awkward than the shower buisness!

Good luck with your surgery, _so_what? you're so brave!
Keep us informed if you can / if you want. 

& I totally agree with whoever said Zophie looked good in her before shot.
Zophie, you were adorable!


----------



## _so_what?

Rose Tears, you are an angel...thank you SO MUCH. I will update my situation on TPF as soon as I can, to be useful and encouraging to someone as you have been to me.
(no one can understand you better than someone who is experiencing your same situation)


----------



## _so_what?

TheWinglessBird said:


> Good luck with your surgery, _so_what? you're so brave!
> Keep us informed if you can / if you want.


 

THANK YOU TOO TheWinglessBird!

As soon as I will have internet again, I will tell you everything about what happened!

(I'm still working now, and I'm not so much upset. I'm sure that as soon as I will reach home my anxiety will explode. But it is the price to pay. I accept it.)


----------



## Ima_lurker

I had my nose done 26 years ago...when I was 15 (yes...15!) I had a horrible bump on the bridge that all the kids in school would call me 'eagle beak'. It got so bad that I just didn't want to go to school anymore. My parents saw the effect it was having on me and were kind enough to do something about it. I had it done over Christmas time that year, and it was the greatest thing I ever done. 
Although the only bad part was when the doctor took a little hammer and cracked the bridge of my nose, I only felt pressure. My recovery was pretty quick and now my nose is 'cute'. Here is a picture of me and my new nose:


----------



## Ima_lurker

ooops, sorry about the huuuuuge picture!


----------



## RoseTears

Ima_lurker said:


> ooops, sorry about the huuuuuge picture!


 
Your nose is WAY cute!!   And I hope you don't take this the wrong way LOL but you are beautiful!


----------



## RoseTears

_so_what? said:


> Rose Tears, you are an angel...thank you SO MUCH. I will update my situation on TPF as soon as I can, to be useful and encouraging to someone as you have been to me.
> (no one can understand you better than someone who is experiencing your same situation)


 
Awww thank you!!  I try   I will be looking forward to your first post-op post in here.


----------



## _so_what?

Hello girls! Here I am, alive and aching. In my "Elephant man" version. The night before the operation I slept like a baby (thanks to Rose Tears prayers), I went to the clinic by 10 and they operated me at 11.30. I was very calm, as if it was happening to someone else. The operation lasted 2 hours, when I woke up I felt well. Then, I felt progressively worse, and still I haven't passed the top. The anaesthesia made me throw up twice. I had a very bad nausea, I throw up black/purple. They told me that was the blood that during the operation went in my stomach, thats common. The stomach doesn't appreciate, anyway. But the worst thing is the sore throat after the intubation. I haven't eaten since the day before the operation. I'm so hungry!!! Even drinking water hurts too much. This is the real nightmare (during the night I cant sleep because when I swallow the pain wakes me up). The first day my face wasn't much swollen, the second day (yesterday) and today has swollen, especially around the eyes (that are very livid). I cannot breathe by the nose and this sensation is a little suffocating.
The doctor told me that everything went well, in my opinion what I can see (of the nose) looks like before, but I know it is way too early to judge. Next Monday Ill have the first visit.
Now I am a little nervous, but I know that in next days it can only get better, I dont regret at all  my decision to do it. I only hoped to be lucky as some of the girls that has written here, and that didnt feel much pain after the surgery(my experience is more similar to mzballs one).
It is not a piece of cake, its a real operation with all the possible consequences. If they had asked me yesterday night: Would you do it again? I would have probably answered: NO! But now I feel better, soI would say: MAYBE


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Aaaaw, I'm so proud of the way that you're coping with it. (- I'm not looking forward to the throwing up blood part ) I can only imagine the pain you're going through at this time! Can they not give you something to sooth the throat? I can only suggest something like yogurt, smoothies & super cold drinks, these may help a little & keep you eating / drinking, which may also help boost your energy level...

I hope you feel much better real soon


----------



## _so_what?

Thank you TheWinglessBird! I feel better than before, when I wrote the post. Today I've discovered my salvation: ice cream!
I washed my hair the day of operation, today I've tried dry shampoo, and it works. As the surgeon told me yesterday, my face was going to swell in the upper side, then in the lower side and then would have started to go down.
Yesterday night my swollen eyes were bothering me, now is the lower part that pulls the plaster. Maybe tomorrow I will have my face back...


----------



## RoseTears

I'm so glad you made it through wthout a hitch!   I bet you're glad the worst part is over huh?  When you are feeling up to it I'd love to see a picture of your post-op face   I like to see how different people swell and bruise.  Eat some ice cream for me too!


----------



## RoseTears

I got my splint taken off on Wednesday night.  I had called my surgeon and told him I was concerned about the white stuff I was seeing in my nose.  I was paranoid it was cartilage.  So he asked me to go in....which I did just that.  Hopped in my car and made the 2 hour journey!!  Found out the ****e stuff I was seeing was just scar tissue, in some people it turns white inside the nasal area.  Wht a relief!!!  And then he had to squirt water behind the tape to get my splint off.  Turns out: the whole time I was avoiding getting my fce wet I was allowed to get it wet!!  Grrrr!!  The water would have loosened the adhesive on the splint and THEN it would have fallen off.  But since I was keeping it so dry, it was still really stuck on there.  So the pressure of pulling was uncomfortable, but it came off alright.  And I am already in love with my new nose!  More definition will come with time of course.  here are links to my before and after pics:
Before: http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i307/rosetears143/Nose/Before.jpg

After: http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i307/rosetears143/Nose/After.jpg


----------



## floridagal23

for everyone with the washing hair issues, my mom had me lean back into the kitchen sink and it was easy to do that way..i definitely could not have gone a week without washing my hair!


----------



## ashsin

wow i love this thread.. i am also looking to get this procedure done.. but have a huge problem.. i cant take too much time off work.. the most i can take is 10 days.. and im an airline pilot so i dont know if i will be able to fly in 10 days after a surgery.. anybody have any answers?? ive been wanting this for sooo long...and btw "rose tears" you look gorgeous .. how many days after the surgery were the pics taken??


----------



## _so_what?

Rose Tears, you are really cute and you have a lovely nose. It looked lovely also before (it was little and nice). If everything goes well, I think my before/after will be more drastic than yours (I had a wide tip nose).
Ashsin, I think 10 days is the minimum "period in bed". It depends on you and your recovery time. In 15 days they say that you can come back to your normal life. You can't go around with the splint on your face...and you have to keep it 10 days.
For me today is the third day, and my throat still hurts a lot. The bruises on my eyes, in some areas are changing to yellow, this means that are healing.
My face is less swollen, but I still feel like having a flu...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'm wondering how those of you who got your nose done (recently or in the past) dealt with not picking your nose??? lol... it's a bit of a silly question, but I'm very serious too. For me, I HATE the feeling of a plugged up and crusty nose filled with boogers (which is not the same feeling as a stuffed nose like when you get a cold, this I can deal with) so I have to clean everything out perfectly in the morning and at night lol. I recently made plans for a rhinoplasty in July, but this is probably the only thing that I'll have trouble with lol.


----------



## RoseTears

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'm wondering how those of you who got your nose done (recently or in the past) dealt with not picking your nose??? lol... it's a bit of a silly question, but I'm very serious too. For me, I HATE the feeling of a plugged up and crusty nose filled with boogers (which is not the same feeling as a stuffed nose like when you get a cold, this I can deal with) so I have to clean everything out perfectly in the morning and at night lol. I recently made plans for a rhinoplasty in July, but this is probably the only thing that I'll have trouble with lol.


 
haha  for me, after the tubes came out on day 3 i used a flashlight to see what I was doing (I didn't want to disturb any sutures) and some warm saltwater..and Q-tips.  and gently clean away any mucous and other stuff...crustyness LOL  I posted a good irrigation technique that has been my salvation these past few days if you want to go see it.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## RoseTears

_so_what? said:


> Rose Tears, you are really cute and you have a lovely nose. It looked lovely also before (it was little and nice). If everything goes well, I think my before/after will be more drastic than yours (I had a wide tip nose).
> Ashsin, I think 10 days is the minimum "period in bed". It depends on you and your recovery time. In 15 days they say that you can come back to your normal life. You can't go around with the splint on your face...and you have to keep it 10 days.
> For me today is the third day, and my throat still hurts a lot. The bruises on my eyes, in some areas are changing to yellow, this means that are healing.
> My face is less swollen, but I still feel like having a flu...


 
I'm glad you are feeling a bit better   And thank you for the compliments!  I will still see changes for quite awhile yet, there is still a bunch of swelling left (it's only been 12 days!).  the tip will get a bit smaller, as will the bridge of my nose get a little narrower.  So I am looking forward to that.  

I would hope you aren't in bed for 10 days!  It's good to get up and move around a bit, it helps with your recovery.  Hot tea is great for your throat.  I didn't have that with this surgery, but when I had my jaw surgery I experienced the sore throat from intubation and anesthesia as you are.  It's tough.

Have you taken any pictures?


----------



## TheWinglessBird

& what about sneezing?  I don't really sneeze, but I could. It could just happen & catch you off guard.


----------



## RoseTears

ashsin said:


> wow i love this thread.. i am also looking to get this procedure done.. but have a huge problem.. i cant take too much time off work.. the most i can take is 10 days.. and im an airline pilot so i dont know if i will be able to fly in 10 days after a surgery.. anybody have any answers?? ive been wanting this for sooo long...and btw "rose tears" you look gorgeous .. how many days after the surgery were the pics taken??


 
Thank you girl!   My before pictures were the night before, my after pictures were taken just 10 days after (counting surgery day as day 1).  As for work, I don't see why you couldn't return to work after 10 days or so, as long as you are VERY careful not to let anything hit your face!  The bones will be unstable for a good 2-3 months atleast.  My Dr. said not til 6 months for your nose to withstand a bump to the face and not bother you or make it crooked to be safe.  My splint was taken off on day 9...most are taken off either by day 10 or before.  I still went out before then, kinda scared some people haha but ya gotta do what you gotta do when you need something at the store!


----------



## RoseTears

TheWinglessBird said:


> & what about sneezing?  I don't really sneeze, but I could. It could just happen & catch you off guard.


 
Leave your mouth open and it takes any pressure out of your nose.  I sneeze all the time LOL .  Pollen season is in full swing in VA


----------



## oceancitygirl

I am just wondering...What is the cost of getting rhinoplasty? I am hoping since I will be working in a hospital soon I can get coverage  lol.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

RoseTears said:


> haha  for me, after the tubes came out on day 3 i used a flashlight to see what I was doing (I didn't want to disturb any sutures) and some warm saltwater..and Q-tips.  and gently clean away any mucous and other stuff...crustyness LOL  I posted a good irrigation technique that has been my salvation these past few days if you want to go see it.  The link is in my signature.



your nose looks beautiful! congrats! not that it wasn't nice before, I actually thought the tiny lil bump looked cute on ya, but now it's like... perfection! lol
thanks for the nose-squirting recipe!!! LOL! I must try this when I get my nose done! lol


----------



## Zophie

Ima_lurker said:


> I had my nose done 26 years ago...when I was 15 (yes...15!) I had a horrible bump on the bridge that all the kids in school would call me 'eagle beak'. It got so bad that I just didn't want to go to school anymore. My parents saw the effect it was having on me and were kind enough to do something about it. I had it done over Christmas time that year, and it was the greatest thing I ever done.
> Although the only bad part was when the doctor took a little hammer and cracked the bridge of my nose, I only felt pressure. My recovery was pretty quick and now my nose is 'cute'. Here is a picture of me and my new nose:


 
Yours came out great!  Were you awake during the surgery?  How did you feel when he broke your nose?  I was out cold for my first surgery with the bone breaking and when they revised my tip I was heavily dose on demarol and don't recall much at all except trying to bite my surgeon's finger.



ashsin said:


> wow i love this thread.. i am also looking to get this procedure done.. but have a huge problem.. i cant take too much time off work.. the most i can take is 10 days.. and im an airline pilot so i dont know if i will be able to fly in 10 days after a surgery.. anybody have any answers?? ive been wanting this for sooo long...and btw "rose tears" you look gorgeous .. how many days after the surgery were the pics taken??


 
I took off about 10 days but I had an office job.  I really would ask your doctor.  Are you planning on doing anything that will have bones broken or just your tip?  When I had my bones broken it really whiped me out but the revision, which was just the tip, wasn't nearly as bad.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'm wondering how those of you who got your nose done (recently or in the past) dealt with not picking your nose??? lol... it's a bit of a silly question, but I'm very serious too. For me, I HATE the feeling of a plugged up and crusty nose filled with boogers (which is not the same feeling as a stuffed nose like when you get a cold, this I can deal with) so I have to clean everything out perfectly in the morning and at night lol. I recently made plans for a rhinoplasty in July, but this is probably the only thing that I'll have trouble with lol.


 
I actually had to swab out my nose with Q-tips for a while, which is like mega nose picking.  I've never seen so much crap come out of my nose!



oceancitygirl said:


> I am just wondering...What is the cost of getting rhinoplasty? I am hoping since I will be working in a hospital soon I can get coverage lol.


 
When I had mine it was about $6000 for everything, but that was 15 years ago.

And *RoseTears*, yours looks great!


----------



## ashsin

thanks people for the reply.... im not sure if i need to get my bones broken.. i have a tiny hump which i need to remove and would like to lift the tip a bit.. hmm should ask my doc all these questions when i finally get the nerve to doing it...


----------



## Ima_lurker

Zophie, when I had mine done, looking back it seemed to be very primitive.  He stuck cotton up my nose with pure cocaine (for real!) and stuck needles around the whole nose to numb the area.  I was awake for the whole procedure.  I felt him 'chiseling' and that was a very weird sensation...my brain was rattling!   I just remember a lot of pressure, but no real pain.  Recovery wasn't so bad.  I would do it again as the results were sooo worth it...did wonders  for my self esteem!

And thank you, RoseTears, for that nice compliment


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Ima_lurker, I totally understand what you went through, though now I'm 18 & still waiting to get one! Waking up, nevermind being awake the entire procedure is a scary thought. I hope I don't have one of those complications!

You're so lucky to have had yours done at 15.

& you're super cute, no matter what shape your nose! You're so pretty.


----------



## _so_what?

RoseTears said:


> I would hope you aren't in bed for 10 days! It's good to get up and move around a bit, it helps with your recovery. Hot tea is great for your throat. I didn't have that with this surgery, but when I had my jaw surgery I experienced the sore throat from intubation and anesthesia as you are. It's tough.
> 
> Have you taken any pictures?


 
I think I have a wrong english dictionary ...with "period in bed" I meant recovery period, the time you must give to yourself to recover. Sara, I saw your blog and your pictures: I must admit that my face was/is much worse than yours.
I have more stuff on my face: I have big plasters, placed like an "X" on my cheeks-nose-forehead, that keeps still the splint.
Differently from you I didn't feel tired at all, I still don't sleep well because of the throat but I don't feel sleepy...I'm going around in my home all the day! 
I wouldn't be able to stay in bed for more than 2 days. 
I've taken pictures every day to map out the various phases, I have them on my cell phone. When I will download them I can send them to you (I will never publish them, I am really miserable in them...). 
My doctor didn't tell me anything about cleaning the nostrils...I have my nose all stuffed-up, but the nostrils are narrow and aching, I just can enter with a cotton stick but I don't risk to do anything wrong in these first days...


----------



## RoseTears

CEC.LV4eva said:


> your nose looks beautiful! congrats! not that it wasn't nice before, I actually thought the tiny lil bump looked cute on ya, but now it's like... perfection! lol
> thanks for the nose-squirting recipe!!! LOL! I must try this when I get my nose done! lol


 
thank you!   And no problem for the "nose-squirting" recipe LOL   The biggest thing I'm so happy that got fixed (other than being able to breathe better) is my tip.  It doesn't move at all now!   hehe  It used to move when I talked and smiled.



oceancitygirl said:


> I am just wondering...What is the cost of getting rhinoplasty? I am hoping since I will be working in a hospital soon I can get coverage lol.


 
I can't answer that either as my insurance covered the whole thing.  But I've read it can cost anywhere from $5000 - $20000 depending on where you get it done, over-night hospital stays, what work you need and how complex. 



ashsin said:


> thanks people for the reply.... im not sure if i need to get my bones broken.. i have a tiny hump which i need to remove and would like to lift the tip a bit.. hmm should ask my doc all these questions when i finally get the nerve to doing it...


 
I had a small bump removed, and they did break my nose.  When I was out of course!  If they shave down a bump and don't break it then you would be left with a wide flat area where it was shaved down.  They break the nose to re-position the bones and fix the bridge area.  It's really not bad...as long as you don't hit your nose that is!  



Ima_lurker said:


> Zophie, when I had mine done, looking back it seemed to be very primitive. He stuck cotton up my nose with pure cocaine (for real!) and stuck needles around the whole nose to numb the area. I was awake for the whole procedure. I felt him 'chiseling' and that was a very weird sensation...my brain was rattling! I just remember a lot of pressure, but no real pain. Recovery wasn't so bad. I would do it again as the results were sooo worth it...did wonders for my self esteem!
> 
> And thank you, RoseTears, for that nice compliment


 
wow how weird that must have been?!?!  Isn't it amazing how far things have come in the medical field? 

And you are so welcome girl!



_so_what? said:


> I think I have a wrong english dictionary ...with "period in bed" I meant recovery period, the time you must give to yourself to recover. Sara, I saw your blog and your pictures: I must admit that my face was/is much worse than yours.
> I have more stuff on my face: I have big plasters, placed like an "X" on my cheeks-nose-forehead, that keeps still the splint.
> Differently from you I didn't feel tired at all, I still don't sleep well because of the throat but I don't feel sleepy...I'm going around in my home all the day!
> I wouldn't be able to stay in bed for more than 2 days.
> I've taken pictures every day to map out the various phases, I have them on my cell phone. When I will download them I can send them to you (I will never publish them, I am really miserable in them...).
> My doctor didn't tell me anything about cleaning the nostrils...I have my nose all stuffed-up, but the nostrils are narrow and aching, I just can enter with a cotton stick but I don't risk to do anything wrong in these first days...


 
Ah ok...I got ya   Where are you from?  I'm glad that you aren't sleepy though!  I can't wait to see your pictures.  I'm interested to see what else is on your face.


----------



## Zophie

Ima_lurker said:


> Zophie, when I had mine done, looking back it seemed to be very primitive. He stuck cotton up my nose with pure cocaine (for real!) and stuck needles around the whole nose to numb the area. I was awake for the whole procedure. I felt him 'chiseling' and that was a very weird sensation...my brain was rattling! I just remember a lot of pressure, but no real pain. Recovery wasn't so bad. I would do it again as the results were sooo worth it...did wonders for my self esteem!
> 
> And thank you, RoseTears, for that nice compliment


 
I've heard about the days of cocaine nose surgery.  I knew a guy who had his broken in the military and they shoved cocaine up his nose and pushed it back in place.



TheWinglessBird said:


> Ima_lurker, I totally understand what you went through, though now I'm 18 & still waiting to get one! Waking up, nevermind being awake the entire procedure is a scary thought. I hope I don't have one of those complications!
> 
> You're so lucky to have had yours done at 15.
> 
> & you're super cute, no matter what shape your nose! You're so pretty.


 

I wanted mine done since I was about 12.  My dad actually asked a surgeon he knew if I could do it and he said I was too young.  Then when I got a little older I realized my parents weren't willing to pay for it.  I guess they figured I'd outgrow my desire to do my nose, but I never did.  My nose was a constant source of misery for me from the time I was around 11 or 12.  So when I was 21 and out of college I paid for it and did it myself and haven't regretted it for a second.


----------



## _so_what?

Today, after using twice the dry shampoo in these days, I finally washed my hair under the shower! I was at home alone and I had this "ingenious" idea: I took a transparent bag, I cut the bottom, I put my face inside, fixed it on my forehead and cheeks with plaster and then went under the shower. I copied the idea from the dogs whom wears those cones on the head... It works, and under the shower you have more freedom of movement because you are not afraid to wet your face.


----------



## RoseTears

_so_what? said:


> Today, after using twice the dry shampoo in these days, I finally washed my hair under the shower! I was at home alone and I had this "ingenious" idea: I took a transparent bag, I cut the bottom, I put my face inside, fixed it on my forehead and cheeks with plaster and then went under the shower. I copied the idea from the dogs whom wears those cones on the head... It works, and under the shower you have more freedom of movement because you are not afraid to wet your face.


 
haha that's a great idea!   I bet it felt good to actually wash your hair right?  

How are you feeling?  Still nautious at all?


----------



## _so_what?

Yesterday I went to the surgeon to do my first visit after operation. He took out from my nostrils 2 "pieces of rigid plastic" that kept still the septum. I didn't realize I had those in my nose, they didn't hurt anyway. Next Friday I will go again to replace the splint with a smaller one. I think that, in this way, I will keep the splint for more than 10 days...


----------



## _so_what?

P.S. yesterday I finally started to feel well, I also worked from home. Today I feel well too. The bad part is definitely over (except from the stinky plaster that I will have to keep like this until Friday), now I'm feeling excited about how my nose will look...!


----------



## RoseTears

Oh that's great that you're feeling better!


----------



## Zophie

_so_what? said:


> Today, after using twice the dry shampoo in these days, I finally washed my hair under the shower! I was at home alone and I had this "ingenious" idea: I took a transparent bag, I cut the bottom, I put my face inside, fixed it on my forehead and cheeks with plaster and then went under the shower. I copied the idea from the dogs whom wears those cones on the head... It works, and under the shower you have more freedom of movement because you are not afraid to wet your face.


 
I remember not being able to wash my own hair and it was horrible.  I think I went almost a week without washing my hair because my mom was busy with her taxes and didn't have time to wash it.  By the time she did I leaned back over the tub and she washed it and it felt like the best thing ever.


----------



## _so_what?

Sara! I've just seen your recent picture on your blog. You are beautiful!!! That photograph is lovely! The nose, the skin, everything (you!) is beautiful!


----------



## RoseTears

awww thank you!!!


----------



## Givenchy

Wow thanks for sharing guys. Im thinking of doing it myself this year, but first I have to find the perfect surgeon. You look all so amazing.


----------



## RoseTears

Good Luck on the surgeon hunt!


----------



## Givenchy

Thank you!


----------



## RoseTears

Hey!  _so_what?  how are you doing these days?  Is the bruising almost gone yet?

I've been getting back into working out, light jogging and ligting weights again.   it feels soooo good to be able to breathe better!   I've also been massaging the bridge of my nose to help with the swelling and smooth the tiny bumps i can feel through my skin from where they shaved the bump down.  It seems to be working great.


----------



## _so_what?

Hello Sara! Hello Everybody! Last Friday evening I had my splint removed and I was able to see my new nose. I was a little scared...but the nose is ok, it's not perfect but I have to be patient. It is still swollen, especially the tip (with the "open" procedure, the tip gets more swollen than with the "closed" one). For the first and second day (yesterday) the tip pointed a little up...and I was a little worried, but today is better. My doctor told me to massage the nose from the tip to the bridge to reduce the swollen, and it seems it works (it's not a pleasant massage...but it's useful).
My boyfriend the first and second day continued staring at me with this disgusted expression, looking at the tip and calling me Cyrano. He told me "I liked more your nose before", I immediately showed him a picture of me with a closeup of my nose and he changed opinion. I spent the last 2 days convincing him that it's still too early to see the real result, that it takes months! And now I'm a little tired...(I needed other people to tell me this, I wasn't supposed to do myself this! )


----------



## _so_what?

Did I scary you?!  After 4 days from my latest post I can say that the tip of my nose is not Cyrano anymore. It was swollen, still it is, but much much better. I went to the 3rd visit after the operation and I asked the doctor what exactly did on my nose. He told me that they broke the bone between my eyes and then dislocate the septum to narrow it. To narrow the tip they cut a piece of cartilage each side and then I had the stitches. Now I understand all the bruises and the aching...!!!


----------



## RoseTears

Hey sorry I haven't been on here in so long!!    I'm glad your nose is shaping up nicely   I'm waiting for those pictures girly.

My nose swelling is going down slowly as well.  I've been massaging the bridge daily and it helps.  I just can't wait for the day it is all gone!!


----------



## honeylove

hi rosetears


----------



## RoseTears

Hello back at ya  haha


----------



## madem0iselle

does it hurt? like how did it feel like? also, can u still get acne on the nose? if u do wouldnt it be scary to want to pop it if uve had nose surgery? i dont know, my weird thoughts. also, do u semll stuff funny? i use to want to get a nose job but then lots of ppl told me i didnt need them, and i began apprecioating what my parents gave me =) but im just VERy curious cause ive heard so many successful stories and horriflying ones haha


----------



## RoseTears

madem0iselle said:


> does it hurt? like how did it feel like? also, can u still get acne on the nose? if u do wouldnt it be scary to want to pop it if uve had nose surgery? i dont know, my weird thoughts. also, do u semll stuff funny? i use to want to get a nose job but then lots of ppl told me i didnt need them, and i began apprecioating what my parents gave me =) but im just VERy curious cause ive heard so many successful stories and horriflying ones haha


 
I didn't have any real pain, just discomfort for a few days.  I'm sure if I had been bumped in the nose it would hurt very badly....i still would hurt really badly now if I get a bump to my nose.  I am almost 1 month post-op now.

If you have acne prone skin of course you can get them on your nose, and they shouldn't be bothered because you might hit your nose in the process of squeezing a zit LOL.  And I did smell a funny smell for about a week after I had the tubes taken out.  I've heard it is because your mucous smells funny to you after nose surgery but I don't know for sure why.  Your sense of smell and/or taste can go out of whack for a little while post-op but should get back to normal. 

I would say go for it if it is something that you want for real.  You can't let other people determine what is or isn't right for you all your life!  So live it!! 

I hope I answered your questions well enough for you.


----------



## _so_what?

madem0iselle said:


> does it hurt? like how did it feel like? also, can u still get acne on the nose? if u do wouldnt it be scary to want to pop it if uve had nose surgery? i dont know, my weird thoughts. also, do u semll stuff funny? i use to want to get a nose job but then lots of ppl told me i didnt need them, and i began apprecioating what my parents gave me =) but im just VERy curious cause ive heard so many successful stories and horriflying ones haha


 
My experience is a bit different, I would say: yes, it hurts. I already told this: it's not a piece of cake. I had the bone between my eyes broken and the tip "cut". You can see on your face what they do, with all the swollen and the bruises. Of course if you want a new nose, you have to bear all the pain and the discomfort. 
It's a pain without memory, because after you have done the operation, you are so happy to have a new nose that you forget everything!
They say it takes a year to have a final result, so you can deduce that it is a real invasive operation (unless you have only to reduce the tip, without touching the bone and with a "closed" operation, in that case everything is more simple).
I agree with Rose Tears, I didn't need other's opinion about my nose. If I had asked everyone: should I have a nose job? They would have answered me: are you crazy? it doesn't worth the risk...
I didn't like my nose and I decided to have it modified. I don't care what other people think about it, it's my face and I decide how I want it.


----------



## RoseTears

I wanted to check in with you...how are you doing??  I'm sure some swelling has gone down by now....enough to see a little difference!


----------



## _so_what?

Hello Rose Tears! Yes, my nose is better (it's almost a month by now). When I wake up in the morning is still much swollen, but after a massage and during the day the swelling goes down. The tip is still not well defined, and the "callus" on the left side of my nose (where the bone was broken) is still visible. 
On the 28th of June I have an important appointment and if within that day the swelling hasn't gone down, I will go to my doctor to have an anti-inflammatory injection.


----------



## RoseTears

what do you mean you can see the callous where the bone was broken?  Kinda has me thinking i might see/feel something similar on my nose but don't know what it is? :-P

I'm glad you are doing well!!


----------



## Ernest

Hi Guys,

I wish I had seen this forum before I had my septorhinoplasty op. I had the bandages taken off yesterday and my nose looked hideous. It was so swollen and bent; I was so beside myself with grief. My surgeon had said it would be initially swollen and not straight, but to be honest I wasn't expecting it to be so bad.

I am really regretting having the op. Looking at the post-op photos on the net everyone looks great. I wish they has posted a photo like mine, it would have put me off from doing it.

I am just really hoping the swelling does subside, because I really can't look like this.


----------



## cheburashka

Could somebody please recommend an awesome plastic surgeon in SF Bay Area - I just recently started saving money for my rhinoplasty and want to get it done in the next couple years but in the meanwhile I want to do as much research as possible. 

I loved Dr. Hochetein's work, but he lives in Florida.


----------



## CrazyGirl1

Ernest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wish I had seen this forum before I had my septorhinoplasty op. I had the bandages taken off yesterday and my nose looked hideous. It was so swollen and bent; I was so beside myself with grief. My surgeon had said it would be initially swollen and not straight, but to be honest I wasn't expecting it to be so bad.
> 
> I am really regretting having the op. Looking at the post-op photos on the net everyone looks great. I wish they has posted a photo like mine, it would have put me off from doing it.
> 
> I am just really hoping the swelling does subside, because I really can't look like this.


 

Ernest, I hope you heal and feel better soon. I just had tip plasty and septoplasty done recently, and right now I'm swollen and it looks weird too but having banged my nose before by accident I know that swelling can make a nose look like crap and almost unrecognizable from before but when the swelling goes down the nose looks normal again. Take care and try to be happy


----------



## CrazyGirl1

_so_what? said:


> Hello Sara! Hello Everybody! Last Friday evening I had my splint removed and I was able to see my new nose. I was a little scared...but the nose is ok, it's not perfect but I have to be patient. It is still swollen, especially the tip (with the "open" procedure, the tip gets more swollen than with the "closed" one). For the first and second day (yesterday) the tip pointed a little up...and I was a little worried, but today is better. My doctor told me to massage the nose from the tip to the bridge to reduce the swollen, and it seems it works (it's not a pleasant massage...but it's useful).
> My boyfriend the first and second day continued staring at me with this disgusted expression, looking at the tip and calling me Cyrano. He told me "I liked more your nose before", I immediately showed him a picture of me with a closeup of my nose and he changed opinion. I spent the last 2 days convincing him that it's still too early to see the real result, that it takes months! And now I'm a little tired...(I needed other people to tell me this, I wasn't supposed to do myself this! )


 

Yeah, your bf doesn't sound like a very supportive person to be with.
Anyway, I know what you mean when you say the tip goes up a bit after the surgery---I was SO worried about having a PIG NOSE and that fear didn't even cross my mind before the surgery. Then I googled on the internet and found that some botched surgeries end up with pig noses (overrotated tip) and that freaked me out even more!!!!
My tip looks more normal now, but still swollen. 7 days post op tip plasty.


----------



## Skinny

Hi there everyone! I have been wanting to get my nose done for years...i broke it when i was only 7  I was wondering what the difference between an open and closed rhinoplasty is? and the cost difference between two? TIA!!!!


----------



## Skinny

anyone?


----------



## mm16

^ try google????


----------



## Skinny

already did...found my answers lol.


----------



## dcuestas

RoseTears said:


> I got my splint taken off on Wednesday night.  I had called my surgeon and told him I was concerned about the white stuff I was seeing in my nose.  I was paranoid it was cartilage.  So he asked me to go in....which I did just that.  Hopped in my car and made the 2 hour journey!!  Found out the ****e stuff I was seeing was just scar tissue, in some people it turns white inside the nasal area.  Wht a relief!!!  And then he had to squirt water behind the tape to get my splint off.  Turns out: the whole time I was avoiding getting my fce wet I was allowed to get it wet!!  Grrrr!!  The water would have loosened the adhesive on the splint and THEN it would have fallen off.  But since I was keeping it so dry, it was still really stuck on there.  So the pressure of pulling was uncomfortable, but it came off alright.  And I am already in love with my new nose!  More definition will come with time of course.  here are links to my before and after pics:
> Before: http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i307/rosetears143/Nose/Before.jpg
> 
> After: http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i307/rosetears143/Nose/After.jpg


hey so i just got my nose done and i'm actually getting my splint taken off tomorrow, i'm SOOO nervous that i'm not gonna like my new nose. How did u react?? and also i tried to look at your nose pictures, but i can't see them


----------



## csre

iheartvuitton said:


> I had mine done twice. Feel free to PM me anyone!


why did you have to do it twice? (if you don't mind me asking of course)  this is what i fear, i heard many people say they have to get a second surgery

ETA: oh crap, sorry, i did not notice this was an old thread just brought to life


----------



## Jonn

Dear all,

I am a 27 year old male who is interested in corrective/reconstructive rhinoplasty surgey. I did my first nose surgery 8 years ago and,as a result, I am not satisfied with the outcome.

My major concern is the collumella. After the surgery it has dropped down. Furthermore, the columella was like split into two (as a normal collumella should be). Apparently the surgeon chopped part of the split columella so that the columella will become flat. As a result the columella not only became flat but it has curved edges rather than squarish flat appearance and the middle point of the columella is roundish and dropping.

Is there an alternative by surgerey procedures to:

1- Lift the dropping columella up?

2-Split the collumella into halves again?

thank you

Best Regards

John


----------



## Skinny

I am so excited to get mine done...I have my consultation on Thursday!!!!


----------



## asian90210

Jonn said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a 27 year old male who is interested in corrective/reconstructive rhinoplasty surgey. I did my first nose surgery 8 years ago and,as a result, I am not satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> My major concern is the collumella. After the surgery it has dropped down. Furthermore, the columella was like split into two (as a normal collumella should be). Apparently the surgeon chopped part of the split columella so that the columella will become flat. As a result the columella not only became flat but it has curved edges rather than squarish flat appearance and the middle point of the columella is roundish and dropping.
> 
> Is there an alternative by surgerey procedures to:
> 
> 1- Lift the dropping columella up?
> 
> 2-Split the collumella into halves again?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> John



not sure if i quite understand your question, but you can definitely have the columella raised up again!  there is a phenomenal beverly hills surgeon who specializes in rhinoplasties, dr. lee.  she's a facial plastic surgeon who operated on some of my friends and did a great job!  totally reasonably priced too!

http://www.facialplastics.info/staff.html


----------



## cottoncandy77

The other thread got shut down so i guess everyone should move here now right?


----------



## bisousx

I just got an injection nose job done, with Restylane, to see if I would like the permanent rhinoplasty procedure-- omg it is AMAZING. It looks so natural and I love the results. I had a flat asian nose (tip and bridge), and my doc did a wonderful job. PM me if you want his info.


----------



## HelpMePlzNFast

sorry to bump an old thread. I'm a 20 year old male and just recently had Rhinoplasty(feb 16th) I had a stint and tape  for six days. After removing both i could only wait about 4 hours before putting my finger in my nose ever so slightly. Without touching my nose i could and still can feel tons of hard (dried blood?) . I was told i could use q-tips to clean this stuff out. After doing some serious cleaning i still couldn't get most of it out.

Its been three days since i got the stint off and i have not been able to breath out of both nostrils at the same time.. and it seems to shift which one i can breath out of. Which is causing a lack of sleep. 

I also have in each nostril a white stringy object it almost hangs out of the nostril. It almost looks like a string. i have tried to pull it out very gently and it hurts immediately.

Is there anyway to get  this crap out of my nose. Im use to picking it constantly(lol).

other than that and the sleeping problems. Im very satisfied with my nose little swolen but not as bad as i expected.


----------



## mirdc

Skinny said:


> Hi there everyone! I have been wanting to get my nose done for years...i broke it when i was only 7  I was wondering what the difference between an open and closed rhinoplasty is? and the cost difference between two? TIA!!!!


 
It is usually Dr. preference and also dependant on the amount of work being done.  There may not be any cost difference at all.  When I went to my consultations, I had 2 docs recommend OPEN and 2 CLOSED.  Even though I would have preferred a CLOSED, I ended up chosing a doc that did open ones because I liked his vision for my nose the best.  

I'll tell you that immediately after my surgery, my collumela was red and bumpy and I really panicked.  Once a few weeks passed, I had a noticeable bump on one side of the scar there (and I was freaking out).  It ended up flattening itself out in a couple of months, but my doc said they'd inject it if it didn't to make it shrink.

As I understand it, the benefit of a closed surgery is no scar on yor columella.  However, the doctor can see a lot more of the tissue and get more aggressive if your nose needs more work if he does an open.  Also with a closed procedure, you are a bit more apt to get columellar drooping (ie. Paris Hiltons droopy nose).  With an open one they can excise some of the tissue before they close it to make sure that the columella tucks up nice and tight.


----------



## Skinny

^^ Thanks for the info hehe....i got my Rhinoplasty (open) done on December 15th...So if anyone has any questions or wants to see before/after pics hit me up


----------



## Skinny

HelpMePlzNFast said:


> sorry to bump an old thread. I'm a 20 year old male and just recently had Rhinoplasty(feb 16th) I had a stint and tape  for six days. After removing both i could only wait about 4 hours before putting my finger in my nose ever so slightly. Without touching my nose i could and still can feel tons of hard (dried blood?) . I was told i could use q-tips to clean this stuff out. After doing some serious cleaning i still couldn't get most of it out.
> 
> Its been three days since i got the stint off and i have not been able to breath out of both nostrils at the same time.. and it seems to shift which one i can breath out of. Which is causing a lack of sleep.
> 
> I also have in each nostril a white stringy object it almost hangs out of the nostril. It almost looks like a string. i have tried to pull it out very gently and it hurts immediately.
> 
> Is there anyway to get  this crap out of my nose. Im use to picking it constantly(lol).
> 
> other than that and the sleeping problems. Im very satisfied with my nose little swolen but not as bad as i expected.




I had to clean my nose out with q-tips for the first three weeks. I don't think I even touched the inside of my nose with a q-tip until day 3 post op...even after I "cleaned" it out there was still a lot of gunk in there. Why don't u try taking a shower...my dr said right after taking a shower everything should be looser up there lol and easier to clean. DO NOT force anything in or out of your nose!!!!! If it's really that bad you need to call your Dr asap. Better safe than sorry  Hope this helped.


----------



## HelpMePlzNFast

Skinny said:


> I had to clean my nose out with q-tips for the first three weeks. I don't think I even touched the inside of my nose with a q-tip until day 3 post op...even after I "cleaned" it out there was still a lot of gunk in there. Why don't u try taking a shower...my dr said right after taking a shower everything should be looser up there lol and easier to clean. DO NOT force anything in or out of your nose!!!!! If it's really that bad you need to call your Dr asap. Better safe than sorry  Hope this helped.




Thanks for your response.  I didnt want to call my DR because ive called him already like five times(lol) but i did anyways. They recommended a spray that should loosen up the crud and then use a q-tip, so ill try that. And the string things were stitches which i thought.

then if that doesnt work i will try a long shower


----------



## Skinny

^^ yeah you def don't wanna pull out your stitches!! lol hope it all worked out


----------



## aly88

I heard taking a shower will sort of help cause it will help loosen things up and also try to sleep with a humidifier so your nose won't dry out that much. Hope that helps!! Good Luck!


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm getting Rhinoplasty/Septoplasty/ Turbinate Reduction done in a month. I'm having Open Rhino because I didn't want ridic amounts of stitches inside my nose given the other 2 procedures, plus my doctor told me I would get better results. He is going to try to avoid breaking the bone for the hump removal and try to file it first since it's not that big. I'm scared!!! Has anyone had these 3 procedures at one time? If so, how was the pain? Any suggestions or helpful tips?  How long were you in surgery?


----------



## Miss Kris

Miss Kris said:


> I'm getting Rhinoplasty/Septoplasty/ Turbinate Reduction done in a month. I'm having Open Rhino because I didn't want ridic amounts of stitches inside my nose given the other 2 procedures, plus my doctor told me I would get better results. He is going to try to avoid breaking the bone for the hump removal and try to file it first since it's not that big. I'm scared!!! Has anyone had these 3 procedures at one time? If so, how was the pain? Any suggestions or helpful tips? How long were you in surgery?


 
bump!  I've been reading and it's making me even more nervous... ahh


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Miss Kris*  I haven't had any of these procedures, but I would like to eventually get a rhinoplasty/septoplasty.  Good luck to you!! I'm sure it's scary, but just think of how great you'll look when it's all done and over.  Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Aw, thank you!   It's scheduled for December 28.  Still trying to work out the finances since the septo/turbinate will be covered by insurance.  The doctor is only charging me $1100 for the rhino, the anesthesia will be $400, but somehow the hospital is charging me close to $2600 for use of the facility.. OUTPATIENT facility?!?!  I have to call the doctor back because that seems ridic that the use of the facility costs more than everything else... I'm wondering if insurance is trying not to pay for any of the hospital cost since I'm combining medical with cosmetic.... my insurance (BCBS) did something similar to my mom (she had a hysterectomy, insurance refused to pay for an overnight stay, she stayed and was going to pay for the stay herself and told BCBS that, then insurance didn't pay any of the hospital cost)


----------



## Miss Kris

^ So it wound up not being the insurance company's fault.  The hospital just charges ridic fees when they hear something is cosmetic.  They are charging $1700, not including meds or post op care.  A different, yet still a good hospital, is WAY cheaper at $750.  It is further away but worth saving over 1K once meds are factored in.  

I have to change my date to either the 16th or 30th.  How long is the recovery typically?  I just don't want to look all banged up / bandaged up for Christmas if I go with the 16th...


----------



## Miss Kris

I changed my surgery to December 16.  Ahhhh.  This may sound crazy but I need to have blood work done pre-op to be cleared and I'm freaking out about it.  I'm a huge baby when it comes to blood work  

Hopefully I don't look too banged up for Christmas


----------



## kayti

*Miss Kris* for me, blood work was worse than the actual surgery/recovery.. I hate needles. The IV for the surgery isn't bad and makes you feel GREAT.. Good luck! I think by the 25th you will look presentable but you might still need some concealer if there's bruising left..


----------



## Miss Kris

kayti said:


> *Miss Kris* for me, blood work was worse than the actual surgery/recovery.. I hate needles. The IV for the surgery isn't bad and makes you feel GREAT.. Good luck! I think by the 25th you will look presentable but you might still need some concealer if there's bruising left..


 
The last time I had blood work, they tried in my wrist and hit a nerve so I had pain in my thumb for 2 weeks.  Next, they tried in my elbow-crease and blew the vein so it looked like someone punched me for a month, then the 3rd time they finally got the vein.  I'm so nervous to get the darn blood work.  Did you have rhino only or a combo surgery?  Thanks for your input.. I'm so scared of the pain post-op / recovery because a bunch of people are saying it is worse than child birth on other websites


----------



## kayti

ouchie!!!! Was the person taking blood new? Thankfully I never had an issue like that but I'm always nervous. I also feel faint when they take blood although I've never fainted.. It's really not that bad a recovery. The first 2 days you will sleep a lot because of the medications they give you, so you are basically sleeping through the pain. I haven't gone through childbirth but I imagine it's 100 times worse than nose surgery! It's really really nothing to be afraid of. I have had quite a few procedures, although not all at once. Seriously, Restalyne in my lips a few years ago was so much worse than having rhinoplasty!! I cried so much from the restalyne, I have no tolerance for pain. YOU WILL BE FIIIINE!!!


----------



## kayti

maybe people are saying it's worse than childbirth because they don't want everyone else to have such cute noses


----------



## Miss Kris

kayti said:


> ouchie!!!! Was the person taking blood new? Thankfully I never had an issue like that but I'm always nervous. I also feel faint when they take blood although I've never fainted.. It's really not that bad a recovery. The first 2 days you will sleep a lot because of the medications they give you, so you are basically sleeping through the pain. I haven't gone through childbirth but I imagine it's 100 times worse than nose surgery! It's really really nothing to be afraid of. I have had quite a few procedures, although not all at once. Seriously, Restalyne in my lips a few years ago was so much worse than having rhinoplasty!! I cried so much from the restalyne, I have no tolerance for pain. YOU WILL BE FIIIINE!!!


 
Thank youu for this!  It calmed me down a little!!  As of now, they aren't breaking the nose, just filing down the bump and doing tip work (and the turbinate reduction and septoplasty).  I have a decent pain tolerance (except for blood work!) so I'm hoping it goes ok!  Did you have alot of bleeding post-op?


----------



## Miss Kris

kayti said:


> maybe people are saying it's worse than childbirth because they don't want everyone else to have such cute noses


 
 very true!!  I just hope the swelling doesn't make me look like I have a sideways nose or anything!  LOL


----------



## kayti

Don't worry! The bleeding post-op is nothing to worry about. I think I just taped some gauze under my nostrils and changed it whenever I needed to. It looks a lot worse than it feels! I am the biggest wimp in the world and it was a breeze. I'm telling you, the first two days are the worst and you will be sleeping through them! Just take your pills when you wake up (that's the only time u will feel any discomfort and it's totally bearable)!!


----------



## Miss Kris

2 weeks to go... ahhhh getting nervous!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Has anyone taken arnica montana before surgery?  If so, did it work?


----------



## Miss Kris

tomorrow is my blood work and Thursday is my final consult before surgery... is it weird that I'm more nervous for the blood work at this point?


----------



## lolitablue

Good luck with everything!! It will all be fine!!


----------



## Skye_Liu

Good luck Miss Kris!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Aww thank you both!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Good luck! And I'd probably be a mess about the blood work too!!! I'm such a baby when it comes it blood tests, so much so that I honestly haven't gotten a blood test in a good 10+ years! yikes! 
I hope your surgery goes well, and the recovery is easy, but most of all lets hope you get a perfect nose!


----------



## kayti

Blood work is the worst part!! It's such an exciting process! I'm excited for you, my dear!


----------



## Miss Kris

Thank you both for the support!!

I survived the blood work!!!  I don't have a numb thumb or a huge bruise like last time either!!  lol.

Tomorrow is the final consult and then surgery next Thursday!  I'm kind of nervous about recovery and feeling like I can't get enough air.  I'm having Rhino/Septo/Turbinate Reduction so I'm worried that the combination will make it a bit rough.  I'm just happy I got through the blood work for today though!


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh my gosh....tomorrow is the big day! I'm not too nervous but I can't stop thinking about it. Ahhhhh


----------



## kain

good luck. which doctor are you going to?


----------



## Sassy_Girl8

hey everyone ive created a page on facebook for everyone to discuss about cosmetic surgery abroad..feel free to join and discuss openly there!

for ppl who have or are planning to travel abroad for surgery or anyone whos interesting in this topic!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cosmetic-Plastic-Surgery-Abroad/184533518225583


----------



## TwiggyStar

okay *Miss Kris*  I'm know you're probably recovering right now, but I have to ask, how did it go? Was the surgery smooth and easy? Any pain? How are you doing? 
Okay, whenever you feel up to it, please tell us all about it!


----------



## kayti

How did it go?? PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Miss Kris

Thanks so much everyone!  I am still recovering!  I can say the nose hasn't hurt at all but has bled a lot. The worst part has been the sinus pain and pain in my teeth and ears. I was throwing up the first day from the pain meds so I stopped them and have only been using tylenol. I don't have black eyes but they are swollen. Does anyone know when I can expect my taste back?  I guess when the splits come out?


----------



## TwiggyStar

Awe, I'm glad you're doing okay! At least it doesn't hurt. Does it bleed constantly? or just at first for a while?
Oh, and I wanted to ask you did you go to a plastic surgeon or an ears/nose/throat doctor?


----------



## Miss Kris

^ The first day, I was changing my lip pad thing probably once an hour.. it drips when changing but it's not like gushing blood. As gross as it sounds, it's basically like snot covered in blood... not like really liquidy blood if that makes sense! I also do not have packing but the splints in the nose.. so I can breathe through my nose for the most part! Today it's just a little blood but not too bad... 

My doctor is an ENT who is also a surgeon... I preferred that since I knew he wouldn't compromise my nose function to get a desired look. It was also cheaper since I needed septoplasty and tubrinate reduction for medical purposes... the cosmetic portion came out around $2300 or so

ETA:  here is the doctor I used! :  http://drsgehrisjordanandassociates.com/art/staff/gehris.pdf


----------



## TwiggyStar

Sounds like a bloody nose.
How's your recovery going? Have you been sleeping a lot?  You said you're just taking tylenol, so are you in any pain? 
Are the splints the plastic things that keep your septum straight? 
I know I'm probably asking a lot of questions, but I really want to get my nose done sometime, so it's nice getting a detailed account of the whole process 
When do you get the splints and bandages and everything removed?
Oh, and I was also thinking it is probably best to go to a ENT doctor, I agree with you that a plastic surgeon would be all about the look of the nose, and not so much the function.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ No worries!  I was looking all over the internet for answers to my questions, so the more that I can answer here for you, the less work you will have to do in hunting your answers down!

My recovery is going pretty well... The first day I was throwing up so that was no fun.. but the rest hasn't been too bad.  It's annoyign not being able to taste what you eat though!

The first two days I slept alot, but today I'm pretty much back on my normal schedule.  

The pain I have is ear pressure, eye pressure, and teeth pressure on my upper teeth, but nothing else.  If I move the wrong way, it feels like a tugging on my nose but not any pain.  The tylenol helps with most pain, and tylenol usually doesn't work well for me so that pretty much tells you I have very little pain.  

Yes, the splints are the plastic straw things that keep my septum straight.  I also have the splint over the bridge of my nose.  The weirdest part of the straws is that when I touch my nose, it feels super hard like plastic, but then I remember I have them in!  The first time I freaked out because I forgot I had them in and was like "omg, the scar tissue is so bad that my nose feels like a rock!"  

The splints and all bandages will be removed this Thursday.. so a week post-op.  I'm not looking forward to it because I heard it hurts pretty bad.. but I'll let you know!  

Yes, I did alot of research and it said that although a plastic surgeon is more likely to give you the cosmetic result you want, they are less likely than an ENT to give you a nose that is 100% functional.  ENTs will care more about nose function whereas the plastic surgeon may care more about the look of the nose.  Since I have so many sinus problems, I couldn't risk making my nose worse than what it was purely for cosmetics.


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh.. I should add this... I *think* I had open rhino... I was scheduled for it anyway... but I can't find the cut... it could be more towards the tip of the nose which is currently covered since I had a scar there to begin with.. but I don't see anything really... so it would be THAT small of a scar if I did have open... so don't fear away from open rhino due to a scar!

Also, My tip is pushed up in bandages now but I definitely need to get used to having a "110 degree angle" nose.  I'm scared it will look like a pig-nose once the bandages are removed but my mom swears even now it doesn't look piggish so I'm hoping I will be fine once the bandages come off!  (My nose was about a 90 degree angle before surgery.. so I had it lifted 20 degrees).


----------



## TwiggyStar

It actually doesn't sound like it's that bad, I watch lots of plastic surgery shows, like Dr. 90210 and what not, and it always seems like its such a harsh, painful process. 
Did the doctor have to break your nose? I know that causes a lot more bruising.
Oh, and did you have a breathing tube put down your throat? I know they do that a lot, and I've heard your throat hurts afterwords, or they don't pull it out until after you're awake, so I was wondering about that.
One more question, what is a turbinate reduction? I tried to look it up but it was quite confusing, and I was just wondering if you could summarize that for me 
Thanks for all the information, it helps a lot, maybe I'll get up the nerve to go and see a doctor someday 
I'm sure you're new nose will turn out beautiful, not piggish in the least bit.


----------



## Miss Kris

TwiggyStar said:


> It actually doesn't sound like it's that bad, I watch lots of plastic surgery shows, like Dr. 90210 and what not, and it always seems like its such a harsh, painful process.
> Did the doctor have to break your nose? I know that causes a lot more bruising.
> Oh, and did you have a breathing tube put down your throat? I know they do that a lot, and I've heard your throat hurts afterwords, or they don't pull it out until after you're awake, so I was wondering about that.
> One more question, what is a turbinate reduction? I tried to look it up but it was quite confusing, and I was just wondering if you could summarize that for me
> Thanks for all the information, it helps a lot, maybe I'll get up the nerve to go and see a doctor someday
> I'm sure you're new nose will turn out beautiful, not piggish in the least bit.




I've wanted a nose job since I was probably 12 or 13 which is when I first injured it but have always been so scared because of seeing those shows. It was definitely not that bad. I have a high pain tolerance but even so, there was minimal pain. The worst part for me is seeing the blood because I get queezy when I see my own blood. 

They didn't think they needed to break my nose, but I think they did because I can feel pressure on those bones and I had black eyes which they said I would get only if they had to break it. I think they probably got in there and saw that they had to. I will find out when I go back on Thursday!  I did find my exterior incision under some tape so I did have open rhino. It is a very thin cut so I'm sure the scar will be invisible. 

Yes, I had a breathing tube. And yes, you are technically awake when they pull it out but not coherent so you have no idea that they are doing it. I don't remember it at all. I was probably most scared of the tube in the surgery and it was no big deal. My throat hurt for maybe an hour then I was fine. My front teeth still hurt and I read that can be from biting down on the tube. 

Turbinates are things in your nose that keep air moist, keep congestion to one nostril when you sleep, etc. When they are enlarged, you constantly feel stuffy like you can't breathe. It's inside your nose so doesn't deal with cosmetics and is only a medical procedure!


----------



## Miss Kris

Just a small update... I put peroxide on my exterior cut and removed all of the blood. You can't even SEE the cut! So please pleaseee if anyone is faced with open rhino and is unsure.. don't be scared!! I can't even see it an inch from the mirror! I would think I had closed rhino... except a scar I had on my nose is gone and that's where the blood was... so I know that's where the cut was (and, there was the typical jagged pattern to the cut so I'm sure I had open, lol)!! 

Also, the tape on the tip of my nose is starting to fall off... and... my nose doesn't look piggish anymore!! I'm very happy right now as you can probably tell!!!


----------



## bisousx

Yayyy!!! So happy for you Miss Kris!  Your nose is not going to look piggish, that's for sure.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Awe, Miss Kris I'm so glad everything is going so well for you! I'm sure you can't wait to see your new nose! Thank you for all the information, I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Miss Kris

Tomorrow the splints come off!  The splints have been REALLY bothering me today.. like, if they weren't stitched in, I'd pull them out myself.  I heard it hurts pretty badly when they take them out but at this point I don't care.  My swelling has gone down so the plastic of the splints is kind of jabbing me in the nose.  It feels like someone shoved rocks up my nose.  Can't waitttt till they are out!!  Counting down the hours!!  Not to mention, I get to see my hump-less nose tomorrow for the first time!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Yay! I'm excited for you! I hope the splints don't hurt too badly coming out, I've heard that they're more uncomfortable than painful, but I guess you'll find out soon!  
Do you get all your bandages and everything taken off tomorrow? 
I can imagine how excited you are!


----------



## Miss Kris

Splints are out and off!  I am SO happy with the way my nose looks!!  It's just right for me!!  I still have skin-colored bandages across the bridge to help reduce some swelling, but they are really not obvious at all.  I will post some before and after pics in a bit!


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh yea... the splints in the nose didn't hurt coming out.. just pressure... but the one on the bridge of the nose is a different story.  Ouchhh!!


----------



## bisousx

can you see the nose yet? pix pix pix please!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Ok! Here is my non-smiling profile shot before (click picture to make larger!):


----------



## Miss Kris

Here is the profile shot after!!  (again, click to make bigger!)


----------



## Miss Kris

Here I am smiling before the surgery (this is one of the main reasons I HATED my nose... it hooked down and looked horrible!)  Sorry for the eyes closed and my teeth don't really look bucked like that... must be the lighting or angle!! (click pic to make bigger!)


----------



## Miss Kris

Here I am smiling after!  (Click to make bigger!)


----------



## Miss Kris

He said I still have swelling a bit so although the bridge looks pretty straight now, it will get even better as time goes on!  Same with the tip!


----------



## bisousx

I love it! And I can't believe it looks so good just a week after surgery. Congratulations Miss Kris, your doc did a fabulous job!!


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Thank you!!!   I'm really happy with it so far!  I can't wait to see it a year from now when the swelling will be completely gone!!  Actually, I can't wait to see it 3 weeks from now when this other bandage comes off!  My doctor comes with tons of references for ENT work but I had not heard anything about his cosmetic work so I took a gamble.  I did get slightly nervous because of how cheap it was, but I couldn't be happier now!


----------



## bisousx

Your nose is perfection! yay! Happy holidays


----------



## TwiggyStar

Wow *Miss Kris*!! It look amazing! It really fits your face perfectly!! What a great Christmas present to yourself! Congrats! Your nose looks truly amazing!


----------



## Miss Kris

Aw thank you both!  It was a bit sore yesterday from 2 days of family events for Christmas.  Smiling makes it sore because my lip is still kind of stiff as is my nose.  I've noticed that it's a bit more swollen today, but I guess that is expected being that I was aggrivating it for 2 days


----------



## marlengr

I know this thread is a little old but I'm kinda freaking out I'm having surgery on Wednesday and I feel like I didn't ask enough questions


----------



## marlengr

I just got a confirmation call for tomorrow now I'm stressing


----------



## kayti

*Miss Kris* You look amazing! It came out perfectly  I am assuming you're satisfied with the results? (I only just checked the last page of this thread and saw your photos, I haven't gone back yet!)


----------



## imskyhigh

marlengr, I had mine done almost 3 weeks ago. what questions can I answer for you? Seriously, its SUCH an easy process and really not worth the stress


----------



## marlengr

Mostly I'm just freaking out over having the surgery and looking beat up I have a two yr old and I don't want to scare her lol I'm worried about the paid does your mouth hurt also I wear glasses how does it work can I wear them? My doctor is having me stay overnight and I don't know what to take did you stay overnight? How long till you look some what normal


----------



## marlengr

Thanks so much for replying!


----------



## imskyhigh

You aren't going to look pretty, that i'll be honest about. You will have a splint on your face with tape, and the first day or so, a drip pad under your nose - so you're going to look pretty beat up  In terms of pain, you're definitely going to look worse than you're going to feel. I was not in pain - I had a dull headache and was a little uncomfortable because of the congested and got annoyed by the splint - but not "pain"...

You can not wear glasses and have them rest on your bridge for several weeks after you get the splint off. Your doctor can probably tell you how to tape them to your forehead in order for you to see, or suggest contacts. I don't wear glasses to see, just sunglasses, so i'm not really sure about this topic. I've just had to forego wearing my sunglasses.

I did not have to stay overnight, as I live in NYC and had the procedure done in NYC. You should ask your doctor's nurse re: what you should bring. Is somebody staying with you to help with icing?? That's most important. 

I had my surgery on a Thursday and got my splint off the next Wednesday, and with some coverup on my (minimal) bruises, went to work that same day. I'm still swollen 3 weeks later, but totally back to my normal life....


----------



## marlengr

Thanks for the info I'm super nervous and excited I've wanted this forever I think I might call in the morning and ask one of the nurses I kind of like that he's having me stay over night I think ill get more rest there than home I have two little ones and my husband is going to be staying with me in the hospital he took a few days off so did my mom she's going to be watching the kids for us


----------



## marlengr

Surgery went well they straightened everything out I'm definitely not in too much pain right now I have been throwing up but not bad either


----------



## marlengr

Finally home!


----------



## Miss Kris

kayti said:


> *Miss Kris* You look amazing! It came out perfectly  I am assuming you're satisfied with the results? (I only just checked the last page of this thread and saw your photos, I haven't gone back yet!)


 
Aw thank you!! Yes, I am satisfied!  I still have some swelling ( a little more than 2 mths post op now), but it's in the tip and that's the last place to heal.  It's still sore if I touch it too hard but I guess that is expected too!


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Finally home!


 
It's normal to throw up the first day.  Actually, I think I may have been throwing up the 2nd day too.  The drip pad gets freaking annoying.. it was irritating my skin.  You shouldn't have too much pain, but if you do.. it will be on days 2 and 3 post-op.  The majority of my pain came from / still comes from accidentally bumping my nose too hard.  The stitch / splints inside the nose didn't hurt to have removed... but omg the bandage across the nose hurt when he took it off!  I think that was the worst part for me!

Post before and afters when you can!!  I'm excited for you!!


----------



## Miss Kris

imskyhigh said:


> marlengr, I had mine done almost 3 weeks ago. what questions can I answer for you? Seriously, its SUCH an easy process and really not worth the stress


 
Post before and afters if you can!!


----------



## marlengr

Thanks for the info! I was just throwing up like bloody gunky stuff from surgery buy I wasn't dizzy or nauseous how long does the nose drip for? I will post pics as soon as I can I think my before and after are going to be kinda drastic I was born with a cleft lip so my nose wasn't very straight and the tip came down ill try to post a before pic in a little bit but I'm not too sure how to do it


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Thanks for the info! I was just throwing up like bloody gunky stuff from surgery buy I wasn't dizzy or nauseous how long does the nose drip for? I will post pics as soon as I can I think my before and after are going to be kinda drastic I was born with a cleft lip so my nose wasn't very straight and the tip came down ill try to post a before pic in a little bit but I'm not too sure how to do it


 
Yea, I was throwing up blood too...it's because it's all running down the back of your throat to your stomach.. so don't worry or stress over it!  

Ugh.. well, my nose dripped blood for 3 days or so... but then it was dripping clear for about 2 extra days... so I kept the drip pad on for 5 days (changed it several times a day of course!).  I also developed the black eyes around day 3.  They were puffy after surgery but not bruised until a few days later.  The bruises were completely gone by day 10 post-op though! (you can't see the bruises in my after pics but you can see that it's kind of puffy under the eye!).


----------



## Miss Kris

This thread should help with posting pics! http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

(they explain way better than I can!)


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh, and when I post digital pics, I put them in Paint first and save them there as a picture to help reduce file size!


----------



## marlengr

Ok thanks ill try to do it soon I'm on my phone so ill ask my husband to bring me my lap top


----------



## marlengr

Hopefully this will work


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh my gosh you have no swelling?!  I wish I looked like that after surgery!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Maybe silly question, but you don't need a catheter for a nose job right? Someone told me you do, but I never heard of that because it's only like an hour long surgery, right?


----------



## Miss Kris

TwiggyStar said:


> Maybe silly question, but you don't need a catheter for a nose job right? Someone told me you do, but I never heard of that because it's only like an hour long surgery, right?



Mine was 3 hours since I had septoplasty along with it but no, no catheter!  Someone told me that too and I was freaking out but it didn't happen!


----------



## marlengr

Lol no those were taken way before my nose looks a lot straighter now even with everything on it I also had a septo rhino I had a lot of trouble breathing out of my left side


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Lol no those were taken way before my nose looks a lot straighter now even with everything on it I also had a septo rhino I had a lot of trouble breathing out of my left side



Oh wow!  The first pic looks like your nose is totally straight!  

How is your swelling?  I had problems on the left side of my nose too!  My airway was almost 100% blocked and I had constant sinus infections and migraines


----------



## marlengr

I think I'm ok with my swelling since I stayed overnight they gave me a bunch of anti inflammatorys


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> I think I'm ok with my swelling since I stayed overnight they gave me a bunch of anti inflammatorys



Lucky!  I didn't have the option to stay overnight. My eyes were swollen shut the second day. Do you have packing or stents?  I had stents and had no issues with them but a lot of people say they get clogged.


----------



## marlengr

Yeah my doctor had me stay overnight so that they could monitor me unfortunately my husband wasn't able to stay as we had planned they ran out of private rooms but my nurse was super helpful and the girl I was sharing a room with was sweet. My eyes aren't swollen at all I can just see a little bruising close to my nose I think I have stents how soon did you start breathing out of your nose?


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Yeah my doctor had me stay overnight so that they could monitor me unfortunately my husband wasn't able to stay as we had planned they ran out of private rooms but my nurse was super helpful and the girl I was sharing a room with was sweet. My eyes aren't swollen at all I can just see a little bruising close to my nose I think I have stents how soon did you start breathing out of your nose?



I could breathe right away from my nose... did they tell you to put peroxide on a qtip to dissolve the clumps of dry blood in your nose?  I think that is how I kept my stents clear..that and saline spray.


----------



## marlengr

No they didn't tell me that I'm too scared to breath through my nose I'm afraid to breath in blood


----------



## imskyhigh

Definitely get saline spray (Ayr) to keep the inside of your nose moist, and don't be afraid to gently clean inside to get the blood etc; out. I ended up taking the drip pad off after a few hours because it was annoying me - totally up to you though. And you're going to be very congested and by default, breathe out of your mouth...


----------



## marlengr

I'll try cleaning it out in the morning also I just looked in the mirror and my eyes are starting to swell up a bit I'm tired of being in a sitting position my neck is starting to hurt


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Yea the sitting position stinks.  I wound up sleeping on the couch since it was inclined.  The BEST feeling was sleeping on my side after 2 weeks!


----------



## marlengr

I can't wait to be able to sleep comfortably lol I think I felt a lot better yesterday


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Day 3 wasn't a fun one for me...it will only get better for you from here on out though!


----------



## imskyhigh

Marlengr - Definitely get up and move around, as you want to keep your blood flowing. You can really do everything as you normally would, except shower and bend over - you want to always have your head above your heart. 

Don't worry, each day gets better


----------



## marlengr

Thanks so much for all of your advice you guys have answered all my questions


----------



## Miss Kris

^ feel free to ask away!!  I'm sure either of us will have an answer!


----------



## imskyhigh

please do! trust me, before my surgery, I asked my friend who had her nose done 100s of questions!


----------



## Miss Kris

One MAJOR thing that I can't stress enough is that you CAN'T expect immediate results.  I am 2 mths out and still have swelling.  It's hard to be patient but it's worth it!  Just don't be disappointed when your bandages come off and it's not 100% what you were expecting.  The tip of your nose will change alot over the year.


----------



## imskyhigh

*Miss Kris *- have you seen "some" improvement after 2 months with the tip? I think that my bridge is starting to come down a little, but I don't think i've seen any change in the tip after 3 weeks. I know im still VERY early in the process. 

Also, did you experience issues w/ your skin breaking out etc; I'm trying to softly clean it, but its just so dry and my pores are so big...


----------



## marlengr

Thanks so much my husband keeps telling me it looks really straight and that both sides look the same. My pores look huge also from what I can see under some of the tape but I guess its from the swelling 
Miss kris your nose looks so good in the pics you posted


----------



## Miss Kris

imskyhigh said:


> *Miss Kris *- have you seen "some" improvement after 2 months with the tip? I think that my bridge is starting to come down a little, but I don't think i've seen any change in the tip after 3 weeks. I know im still VERY early in the process.
> 
> Also, did you experience issues w/ your skin breaking out etc; I'm trying to softly clean it, but its just so dry and my pores are so big...


 
There is some slight improvement in the tip, but it's still swollen.  My nostrils aren't swollen anymore though.  They say if your tip still feels hard like a rock, there is still a great amount of swelling. 

It's funny that you ask about the break outs.  At first my skin was fine, but even now, I am breaking out badly on my face which is rare for me and it seems like any product I try isn't helping.  I have definitely noticed the pores seem much larger now.  Maybe it's the skin readjusting to the new size and position?  Or, maybe it is bacteria that was under the tape or in the nose?  No idea but it's driving me nuts!  I am going to have to go to the dermatologist I think!


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Thanks so much my husband keeps telling me it looks really straight and that both sides look the same. My pores look huge also from what I can see under some of the tape but I guess its from the swelling
> Miss kris your nose looks so good in the pics you posted


 
Thank you!


----------



## marlengr

I can't wait till Thursday my nose is super itchy it feels so weird when I yawn lol


----------



## mcb100

i was wondering, how soon after you get your nose job can you go back to wearing makeup on your face and on your nose? (foundation, powder, bronzer, etc.)
i'm having this done soon and would never go without wearing foundation for a day or skipping my skincare routine because I am prone to breakouts.


----------



## imskyhigh

Glad i'm not alone, Miss Kris (unfortunately for us!) I agree, I think its just the build up of dirt/oil under the splint, and it will prob go away in a few more weeks (hopefully)! 

mcb100 - The day I got my splint off I did put on foundation over the bruises I had, as well as mascara/eye liner. My doctor didn't tell me that I couldn't... I did avoid putting anything on my nose for at least 2 weeks (lotion included), so as long as you're not putting foundation there, you should be totally fine...


----------



## Miss Kris

Since the surgery, I've actually been using pressed powder for foundation.  It still hurts to use scrubs on my nose so I want something that easily comes off without much scrubbing.  But, the day I got my splint off I definitely wore makeup so no delays there!  I was told to gently massage the nose, so I actually use my clarisonic on it.  It feels weird but helps!


----------



## marlengr

Hey ladies so Thursday I go see my doc and I'm super excited I keep looking at my nose and I really like it the only thing I'm worried about is that it looks turned upwards is this normal I know its still swollen but I'm scared its going to stay like this


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Hey ladies so Thursday I go see my doc and I'm super excited I keep looking at my nose and I really like it the only thing I'm worried about is that it looks turned upwards is this normal I know its still swollen but I'm scared its going to stay like this



Totally normal. The tip will drop. I talked about mine being like that a few pages back!  I was in a panic over it!


----------



## marlengr

Do you remember how long it stayed like that?


----------



## Miss Kris

^not long... once I had my bandages taken off it looked normal.  It has come down a little more since but not too much.


----------



## marlengr

That's great Amanda its really not as bad as we probably imagined. We had surgery the same day did they already take off your bandages


----------



## marlengr

I got my cast taken off today and I had plastic stents in my nose so they took those out it was super weird and uncomfortable specially on my right side since I guess that's the one they worked on the most. The tip of my nose looks swollen but everyone keeps telling me it looks good idk maybe I just have to get used to it I have to go back in a month. Do you know how long it takes for stitches to dissolve? Also most of the right side of my face feels numb it feels really weird


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Ugh, don't get me started on those stupid stitches.  I wound up cutting some out and the others I accidentally pulled out.  I STILL had some coming out when I used my neti pot like 2 months post-op.  Unless they are touching skin, or under the skin, they won't dissolve, so when you see them getting long when you look up your nose, carefully trim them down (I used cuticle scissors).  I would have rathered regular stitches and had him just take them out.  I had 2 regular stitches and didn't feel any pain when he took them out!

The stents felt weird coming out but didn't hurt or feel uncomfortable really, but he numbed the area with a spray first.  I didn't have any numbness on my face but I think it could be a side effect if they hit a nerve.


----------



## marlengr

Lol they look like crazy nose hairs 
He didn't spray anything in my nose no wonder it hurt but only one side hurt he said that was the side that was really tight its the one which was more misshapen idk if you can see it in the pics


----------



## Miss Kris

Yea... they are gross and annoying!  And just when you think they have all dissolved, you will find another!

You have to post your after pics soon!!

I guess some blood from the surgery backed up into my ears.  It wasn't too bad so I didn't go to the doctor.  Well, since I've been doing the Neti Pot, the congestion has gotten worse.  Hoping Mucinex clears it up otherwise I am going to have to see what they can do to clear it out... it sounds like a cracking/popping when I talk sometimes.


----------



## marlengr

I will when the swelling goes down a bit right now.I feel a little like miss piggy lol  I hadn't thought about the nerve thing but its weird because it didn't feel like that till after they took the stents out I'm going to call him on Monday and see what he says how long has it been since you got yours done? The ear thing must be super annoying I have a piece of a stitch that moves when I breath and kind of tickles it drives me crazy!


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> I will when the swelling goes down a bit right now.I feel a little like miss piggy lol  I hadn't thought about the nerve thing but its weird because it didn't feel like that till after they took the stents out I'm going to call him on Monday and see what he says how long has it been since you got yours done? The ear thing must be super annoying I have a piece of a stitch that moves when I breath and kind of tickles it drives me crazy!



I got mine done December 16th. Yea definitely call him about the numbness!  You can probably trim the stitch so it doesn't do that!


----------



## Miss Kris

^ The stents are usually used if anything is done to the septum.  They look like 2 banana-shaped tubes that are about 3 inches long and keep the septum straight and allows for drainage and restricts swelling for easier breathing during recovery.  I also used a plastic surgeon/ENT specialist for my surgery.


----------



## Miss Kris

AmandaPine said:


> My septum was completely messed up and it wad fixed and they did not put stints in. THANK GOD. Sounds scary to me.. and very uncomfortable. I swear my doctors were incredible... It was far from uncomfortable for me. The whole process was a breeze compared to what I have been reading about other peoples experiences..



From my research, I have read that it is actually quite a risk to not use stents or packing with septum work because the septum will always try to bend back into its original place. The stents weren't uncomfortable at all until the final day. I was grateful for them actually since it helped with swelling and keeping my septum in place. It's like a cast for a broken bone...and honestly, I would have been really worried if they didn't use them.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ When was your surgery, do you have stents/packing?


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Are you getting paid to advertise for your doctors? I'm sorry, but it is coming across that way. I'm sure many of us did a great amount of research and picked the best doctors we could for our individual situations. By putting down the use of stents/packing/sedation methods/closed technique, it's like you are saying we used sub-par doctors who didn't know what they were doing. I did tons of research and as I said earlier, it's very risky not to use stents or packing when septum work is done - it would be similar to letting a broken wrist go untreated. If it worked for you, that's great, but it's not the norm.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Miss Kris said:


> ^ *Are you getting paid to advertise for your doctors?* I'm sorry, but it is coming across that way. I'm sure many of us did a great amount of research and picked the best doctors we could for our individual situations. By putting down the use of stents/packing/sedation methods/closed technique, it's like you are saying we used sub-par doctors who didn't know what they were doing. I did tons of research and as I said earlier, it's very risky not to use stents or packing when septum work is done - it would be similar to letting a broken wrist go untreated. If it worked for you, that's great, but it's not the norm.




I thought the same thing, she seems to be promoting them quite a bit..


----------



## Miss Kris

TwiggyStar said:


> I thought the same thing, she seems to be promoting them quite a bit..


 
Almost reading like a magazine ad.


----------



## Miss Kris

It's fine to post like that if someone asked you for the information, but otherwise, it comes across as an advertisement which is prohibited here on tPF  Plus, the tone was kind of condescending to other people in this thread re: the methods that our doctors used for surgery. TBH, I came across your doctors when doing my initial research and was sort of turned off because of their abundant amounts of advertising. I am always under the impression that those who over-advertise have a reason for it, and usually it's not a good one. JMHO.

Anyway, yes, my doctor did the taping for me 1 week post-op. I had it on for 2 weeks. I have it on in my "after" photos that I posted a few pages back.


----------



## cheburashka

Miss Kris said:


> It's fine to post like that if someone asked you for the information, but otherwise, it comes across as an advertisement which is prohibited here on tPF  Plus, the tone was kind of condescending to other people in this thread re: the methods that our doctors used for surgery. TBH, I came across your doctors when doing my initial research and was sort of turned off because of their abundant amounts of advertising. I am always under the impression that those who over-advertise have a reason for it, and usually it's not a good one. JMHO.
> 
> Anyway, yes, my doctor did the taping for me 1 week post-op. I had it on for 2 weeks. I have it on in my "after" photos that I posted a few pages back.



Miss Kris, thank you so much for posting all your posts. I never commented but just wanted you to know that I am your silent admirer. I am preparing for my surgery this summer - i have to correct significant problems with my breathing but decided to add rhinoplasty on top of functional septoplasty since I always wanted a straigher nose. Chooosing a doctor seems like a total pain - on one hand I have an unknown doc within my insurance that will only do a surgery for a mere 2k, the rest woulf be covered, on the other I really like this semi- famous doc who is the chief of plastic surgery at one of the top 5 medical centers in us and his credientials are amazing, but the surgery will end up costing 5-6x more. 


Ahhh, decisions, decisions !


----------



## Miss Kris

cheburashka said:


> Miss Kris, thank you so much for posting all your posts. I never commented but just wanted you to know that I am your silent admirer. I am preparing for my surgery this summer - i have to correct significant problems with my breathing but decided to add rhinoplasty on top of functional septoplasty since I always wanted a straigher nose. Chooosing a doctor seems like a total pain - on one hand I have an unknown doc within my insurance that will only do a surgery for a mere 2k, the rest woulf be covered, on the other I really like this semi- famous doc who is the chief of plastic surgery at one of the top 5 medical centers in us and his credientials are amazing, but the surgery will end up costing 5-6x more.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, decisions, decisions !


 
Awww Well, I needed the septoplasty for sinus troubles that stemmed from breaking my nose years ago.  I had a septal spur from the injury.  I also had the turbinates reduced to allow for easier breathing / a less-congested feeling.  I had a bump on my nose because of the break and so I always told myself that if I ever need sinus/nasal surgery, that I would get rhinoplasty at the same time.  My doc is very well known at Hopkins and has been / is a chair at many other well known hospitals.  Luckily, he was in my insurance plan as well!  With my coinsurance payments / cosmetic portion of surgery, I spent ~$2700 with ~$2100 being from the rhinoplasty.  When you are looking at your insurance options, are you looking up plastic surgeons or ENTs?  Mine was listed as an ENT under insurance although he is also a certified plastic surgeon.  PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## cheburashka

AmandaPine said:


> Everyone is different and every surgery is different. I did not mean to come off in any way. I feel as though I am being attacked here. I was just giving some advice. Like I said feel free to give me a call and we can meet. No big deal here. Lets not blow up..


 

Don't feel attacked - it's just you genuinely come off as either too nice, naive or as an advertising. I mean, how super uber nice would you have to be to not only be willing to send your pics to a stranger on the internet, but also be willing to give your phone number and even meet the stranger in person ? Myabe you are just* that* happy with your results that you want others to have a good experience too but in our day and age, such kindness is a rarity, that's most likely why people thought you are advertising .


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Agreed.  Noone is trying to attack anyone but when every post is related to details about the doctors, location, etc, it comes across as an ad rather than advice, and that's just not allowed on tPF.

Let's move on now


----------



## cheburashka

AmandaPine said:


> I am 100% overly happy about my results and surgery experience.


 

Thanks for your Pm. I am located in CA, but while I am happy to hear that your surgery turned out geat, I think I've already narrowed my candidates to Stanford's Chief of plastic surgery and UCSF's former plastic surgery chief. Both have great feedback.


----------



## cheburashka

Also, Amanda, I went to the plastic surgery forum I frequent and saw that you spammed the heck out of that forum word for word copying and pasting this same exact message  in quite a few threads. This makes me wonder if you are ineeded doing this as an advertisement.


----------



## Miss Kris

cheburashka said:


> Also, Amanda, I went to the plastic surgery forum I frequent and saw that you spammed the heck out of that forum word for word copying and pasting this same exact message in quite a few threads. This makes me wonder if you are ineeded doing this as an advertisement.


 
Interesting....especially because like I said, when I was doing my research, those doctors/that office were coming up all over the place...advertising overkill for sure.


----------



## Miss Kris

Also, I found another post on a different site, and it is under a different first name?


----------



## cucumber

Can someone please recommend a revision specialist in the LA area?


----------



## Miss Kris

cucumber said:


> Can someone please recommend a revision specialist in the LA area?


 
You may want to check out the plastic surgery forum (just google it) as I remember seeing a bunch of suggestions there!


----------



## kristie

cheburashka said:


> Thanks for your Pm. I am located in CA, but while I am happy to hear that your surgery turned out geat, I think I've already narrowed my candidates to Stanford's Chief of plastic surgery and UCSF's former plastic surgery chief. Both have great feedback.


I believe Dr. Most is the Stanford Chief of PS and he has not so great a reputation on another website and has a lot of fake reviews online so be careful.

I had two very botched rhinos from two different Docs all because I wanted my deviated septum fixed along with shaving my bump.

I just had my third surgery with Dr. Gruber 5 weeks ago and am thrilled with the results.  Dr. Gruber is world renowed for being a rhinoplasty expert especially with very complicated surgeries.  He writes medical textbooks, teaches at Stanford, gives seminars all over, write periodicals, even invented his own rhinoplasty surgical tools.  He is incredible and I can personally vouch for him.  I have no prob showing you my before and after pics if you'd like.  It has only been 5 weeks and after 3 rhinos, swelling is there for at least a year at minimum and even with that my nose already looks WAY better.


----------



## kristie

AmandaPine said:


> my doctors also have less than 1% revision rates! They have excellent reviews online. This other doctor I was thinking about going to in Sac said his revision rate is 20%!!! And he was talking to me about the revision before I even had anything done!! Most doctors don't guarantee their work and they dont have less than 1% revision they have 15-20% which is very scary in my opinion. The best part of it all is if I did have to get a revision its 100% free, they cover all costs even surgerical costs , that is how good they are. They do tons of celebrities and actors too so they are super meticulous . My nose is 100% straighter now and it still looks the same, just even. I couldnt believe it. I went out with friends who knew nothing about my surgery and no one noticed! I look better now though, i photograph better! They told me that they do actors all the time and the actors dont tell anyone and no one notices. Just like when you see a celebrity who has had it done you cant tell unless you look super close at a before and after picture. Brilliant doctors!! Brilliant. And these doctors were $1,000 cheaper than the horrible doctor in Sacramento. Every review on them says it was a breeze and pain free.  I agree.
> 
> Dr Litner & Dr Solieman  at Beverly Hills profiles . 100% amazing. Write me if you would like.
> 
> oh and another thing I love about these guys is look at their website. They put pictures up 1 year AFTER the surgery. Some doctors put pictures up 6 weeks after which is not your real results. You will see your real results 1 year later!


BTW their statement that they have a 1% revision rate is utter and complete BS.  NO surgeon that does that many rhinos has a 1% revision rate.  It is NOT possible and they are full of it.  Overall, nationally for plastic surgery, rhinoplasty has the highest revision rate of ALL plastic surgeries.  Usually 1 in 5 rhino patients will request a revision at some point, even if it for a minor tweak.

I never considered S&L (Profiles) for my revision because of their over advertising and false claims.

Yes, if you had septal work done, most doctors DO use stenting.  It is pretty much necessary.  I do find your posts to be obnoxious to the tone that you are making it seem like your two doctors are magical or something.  They may be good at what they do but the things you write as FACT are not, they are the OPINION of your two doctors.  Same thing with your, "you HAVE to tape" comment.  No, you do not have to tape.  It is up to each PERSON and THEIR surgeon as to whether or not you need to tape.  

Your statements are all being written as gospel and for the members out there that may believe it are going to start questioning their own doctors just because they were told the polar OPPOSITE of what yours did.


----------



## cheburashka

kristie said:


> I believe Dr. Most is the Stanford Chief of PS and he has not so great a reputation on another website and has a lot of fake reviews online so be careful.
> 
> I had two very botched rhinos from two different Docs all because I wanted my deviated septum fixed along with shaving my bump.
> 
> I just had my third surgery with Dr. Gruber 5 weeks ago and am thrilled with the results. Dr. Gruber is world renowed for being a rhinoplasty expert especially with very complicated surgeries. He writes medical textbooks, teaches at Stanford, gives seminars all over, write periodicals, even invented his own rhinoplasty surgical tools. He is incredible and I can personally vouch for him. I have no prob showing you my before and after pics if you'd like. It has only been 5 weeks and after 3 rhinos, swelling is there for at least a year at minimum and even with that my nose already looks WAY better.


 
Kristie, thanks so much for your advice. You are right - Most has quite a few negative reviews that concern me, but so does Gruber, especially considering he seems to perform surgeries in the office rather than hospital OR and use phentanyl ( I got this from the yelp reviews). Do you have any experience with Dr. Kim or Dr. Timoty Marken in SF ? 

Also, Dr. Leonard Hochstein in florida loooks really good, but I'm not sure if going to florida would be a good idea, any input ?


----------



## kristie

AmandaPine..... Truly, grow up and stop sending me psychotic, nasty PMs! Are you 12??? Just seeing your posts would convince anyone not to go to your Doctors. You actually make them look bad which is the opposite of what you are trying to accomplish.

I have a feeling you will be SofaKingBanned soon enough.


----------



## kristie

cheburashka said:


> Kristie, thanks so much for your advice. You are right - Most has quite a few negative reviews that concern me, but so does Gruber, especially considering he seems to perform surgeries in the office rather than hospital OR and use phentanyl ( I got this from the yelp reviews). Do you have any experience with Dr. Kim or Dr. Timoty Marken in SF ?
> 
> Also, Dr. Leonard Hochstein in florida loooks really good, but I'm not sure if going to florida would be a good idea, any input ?


Yes, Gruber does also have a couple of negative ones but I did due diligence on my research and figured I would meet him at a consult to feel him out.  I had surgery at his office under GA and it was one of the best GA experiences I have had.  I felt very safe before the procedure and I had no doubts I was in the best of hands with his anesthesiologist and his RN. Zero nausea afterwards and I felt great later that night.  My surgery was over 3 hours so I was very happy when I had an appetite and felt pretty good after a nap when I got home  One of those Yelp reviews really seems bogus IMO as a lot of them are.

I take reviews seriously but not so much because there are a LOT (like S&L) that have fake "good" reviews and also will write fake "bad reviews" on other docs they compete with.  The Make me Heal forum is pretty good at weeding out the shady docs from the not so shady.  I would steer clear of any Docs that over advertise, over promote, and brag about celebrities.  Also, those same "type" of docs PAY and have contracts and gag orders with websites like make me heal and yelp, google, etc. that NOTHING NEGATIVE can be posted about them.  It is downright scary.  I noticed that almost all of S&L google/yelp reviews are written in a style that is almost identical.......as in, they almost appear to all be written by the same person trying to kind of change their literary style but really did not.  Makes me   If they are good, great more power to them, but I don't buy all the hype.  They are GOOD at marketing no doubt.  

Even the best doctors in the world get a bad review here and there because they do SO many surgeries and some people that get surgery are not emotionally ready, have unrealistic expectations, scar poorly, have BDD, or what have you.....some people cannot be pleased no matter what KWIM?  There are a LOT of crazies in the world, LOL.

I prefer to email and PM ACTUAL patients (like on make me heal, etc) and TALK to them to see what their real experience was......not always believe a bunch of reviews whether good or bad on the net from anonymous people on yelp and google.  I ask for people's before/afters and their total experience from beginning to end and after a year or two.  

I have heard a few things about Dr. Kim here and there and I think he was actually one of the Docs I was considering for a consult.  I just went to Gruber's consult first and instantly knew I was in good hands that I 100% trusted to fix my nose.  I never "needed" a rhino, I was conned into it by an ENT that did my sinus surgery.  He said that while he did my sinuses he could fix my deviated septum and also shave down my tiny dorsal hump.....big mistake.  A tiny little fix wound up being a mess unfortunately.

I like that you are choosing good Docs that are not advertisers and promoters more than they are doctors.  You sound like a smart gal and have been doing your research as I did this time around 

There is truly no such thing as a doc with a 1% revision rate, it is not possible with noses or ANY plastic surgery, but I am sure you know that Because a LOT of the time with rhinos, no matter HOW good the doc is, people have weird healing and that scary little beast called scar tissue that is out of the doctor's control and is not their fault but the patient wants a revision. Additionally, a lot of people that get rhinos expect perfection and when the rhino is not "perfect" they get a revision........hence a 1% revision rate is a statistical impossibility when those particular docs do a LOT of noses a day. 

Let me know if I can be of any more help to you!


----------



## kristie

ETA (I ran out of time to edit):
As I think you already know, with most things in life, the "BEST" of  things/people are *not *the ones that are heavily advertised and brag about themselves and their "celebrity" status.  Great Docs are the the ones who word of mouth ALONE keeps a strong and incredible business going with NO advertising.

And oh my goodness.......two negative comments about S&L...must be a 1%er  page 1 and 2.........

http://www.plasticsurgeryspot.com/n...-rhinoplasty/1760-messed-up-looking-nose.html


----------



## Miss Kris

kristie said:


> ETA (I ran out of time to edit):
> As I think you already know, with most things in life, the "BEST" of things/people are *not *the ones that are heavily advertised and brag about themselves and their "celebrity" status. Great Docs are the the ones who word of mouth ALONE keeps a strong and incredible business going with NO advertising.
> 
> And oh my goodness.......two negative comments about S&L...must be a 1%er  page 1 and 2.........
> 
> http://www.plasticsurgeryspot.com/n...-rhinoplasty/1760-messed-up-looking-nose.html


 
ITA and this is why I never go with heavy advertising. My doctor wasn't even really online besides his bio (no real reviews and definitely no advertising), but his credentials speak for themselves. He is known in my area as the BEST and has been doing this for over 30 years. All of his patients come from word of mouth advertising, which IMO, is how it should be. 

I also agree that a less than 1% revision rate is next to imposssible. Every person heals differently and it is impossible to predict every person's way of scarring, swelling, re-injuries, etc. TBH, without using stents, it's even MORE impossible to have less than 1% revision. Within the first few days, if you so much as cough wrong, it can move the septum back to where it originally was. It's seriously not very smart to NOT use stents after septal work. I didn't like the idea of them at first, so I researched the need for them and was glad to have them after the research.


----------



## Miss Kris

AmandaPine said:


> Don't ever go with anyone ever if they have negative reviews. Even if they have one negative review. I just don't trust it


 
That's not always true, either.  Rhinoplasty is known for having the highest post-srgery depression rate of all plastic surgeries, so clearly people are going to write negative reviews.  Also, people may swell differently and think their nose looks horrible at first and then turn around and love the result a month later.  My doctor told me a story about a girl (actually, his partner's daughter) who was very unhappy with her result and planned a revision exactly a year later.  This was when people still had to stay overnight for rhinos.  So, she went to the hospital the night before surgery, my doctor showed up, and he said "your nose looks absolutely fine now!" and she said "I know!  Over the last week a major amount of swelling went away and it's perfect!".  Needless to say, she didn't have the revision after that.  So, that is one person who would have given a negative review, only to fully love her result a year later.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Please stop advertising for your doctors, calling us names, being aggressive, and PMing us in such a way. That is not what this thread nor this forum is about. It is not appreciated and will be reported.


----------



## marlengr

Wow what did I miss lol what's up with all the percentages everyone is entitled to their own opinion about their Dr but give it a rest already


----------



## kristie

AmandaPine, the purse forum has checked their stock and they are all sold out of crazy today! Please check back another day


----------



## Swanky

Please report PMs that are offensive/unwanted/soliciting.
And STOP the off topic commenting and drama now please.


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please report PMs that are offensive/unwanted/soliciting.
> And STOP the off topic commenting and drama now please.


----------



## Miss Kris

marlengr said:


> Wow what did I miss lol what's up with all the percentages everyone is entitled to their own opinion about their Dr but give it a rest already


 
You missed alot of mumbo-jumbo!

Anyway, any new "after" pics yet!? How is the healing?


----------



## marlengr

Lol not yet my nose is like peeling and for some reason my skin turned super oily I broke out  I still feel kind of numb on the right side but it doesn't hurt or anything


----------



## Miss Kris

^ my nose is STILL peeling!  I am assuming the skin is turning over more quickly because of all of the healing and whatnot.  Plus, I'm sure I'm not exfoliating as much because I'm still afraid to hurt it if I put too much pressure on it!  I really recommend using the Clarisonic on it and then using your nails (in the shower) to gently scrape off any dead skin.


----------



## kristie

I use a soft microfiber mini face mit on my nose for the peeling. I am still too sensitive for my clarisonic. My face is also in havoc from the surgery still. I have a PDT treatment on Thursday so i think that will help immensely!


----------



## Miss Kris

kristie said:


> I use a soft microfiber mini face mit on my nose for the peeling. I am still too sensitive for my clarisonic. My face is also in havoc from the surgery still. I have a PDT treatment on Thursday so i think that will help immensely!


 
I only leave the clarisonic on my nose for a few seconds because it tickles.. but I figure it exfoliates and massages so it kills 2 birds with 1 stone!  When was your surgery again?

When will the peeling end?!!?!


----------



## kristie

Miss Kris said:


> I only leave the clarisonic on my nose for a few seconds because it tickles.. but I figure it exfoliates and massages so it kills 2 birds with 1 stone!  When was your surgery again?
> 
> When will the peeling end?!!?!



I know! The Clarisonic totally tickles and feels weird after my revision. I am 5 weeks post op. From prior experience I think I was able to use the Clarisonic a few months after surgery last time.  

I think the nose continues to peel/flake very lightly as the skin continues shrinking around the new nasal structure. My nose only peeled a lot the first 2 weeks after cast removal. Now it is just dryness and light flaking. I feel like my nose is really break out prone so I don't use even my oil free moisturizer since it is still so oily! Yet it is dry and flaky at the same time..... Patience right?


----------



## marlengr

So the peeling last a while great.... I'm debating on buying a clarisonic I've been trying to clean it as best I can I've done the nail thing also it looks weird when I get out of the shower my forehead is super oily and gross I broke out a lot on it


----------



## Miss Kris

I have been getting alot of blackheads by the creases of my nostrils too from not rubbing hard enough.  Luckily they aren't big so you can't tell unless you look really close..but still


----------



## imskyhigh

^ me too, Miss Kris! I'm almost 6 weeks out, and my pores are still so big and I definitely am getting small breakouts in the creases.

I recently had an issue where a dissolvable stitch didn't dissolve, so my nurse had to trim the knot out in hopes it would start to go away. I ultimately pulled it out, which was a relief because the area started to get so inflamed and sore - it was NOT fun. Its only been a week since, so i'm hoping that it starts to feel better soon...


----------



## Miss Kris

imskyhigh said:


> ^ me too, Miss Kris! I'm almost 6 weeks out, and my pores are still so big and I definitely am getting small breakouts in the creases.
> 
> I recently had an issue where a dissolvable stitch didn't dissolve, so my nurse had to trim the knot out in hopes it would start to go away. I ultimately pulled it out, which was a relief because the area started to get so inflamed and sore - it was NOT fun. Its only been a week since, so i'm hoping that it starts to feel better soon...



I still have one in...I can feel it but can't see it so I can't cut it. The problem is that unless the stitch touches skin, it won't dissolve. Ugh!!

I will sometimes smell that infected type smell and I know it is from that stitch. So gross. I will have him cut it at my next follow up but the smell kills me.

The swelling on my incisions inside my nose is finally starting to go down and smooth out. My tip still feels hard so I still have tip swelling since they say the hard tip is an indicator of swelling. I can't wait to see the final result!  Love my profile but straight on still looks a bit bulbous from the swelling!


----------



## imskyhigh

Mine was right inside the top of my nostril, so I too couldn't cut it myself, and because it was in a "u" shape and connected, it was not budging too. I would definitely go back and have them trim the knot for you, so that it can at least wiggle its way out and you can start to heal....

Agree! My tip is definitely the most swollen part and still hard. My profile is pretty good, but because of the swelling still, i have a little bit more of a sloped nose that it will ultimately be. The sensation in the tip is starting to come back to - at first it was TOTALLY numb.

Definitely can't rush this process 




Miss Kris said:


> I still have one in...I can feel it but can't see it so I can't cut it. The problem is that unless the stitch touches skin, it won't dissolve. Ugh!!
> 
> I will sometimes smell that infected type smell and I know it is from that stitch. So gross. I will have him cut it at my next follow up but the smell kills me.
> 
> The swelling on my incisions inside my nose is finally starting to go down and smooth out. My tip still feels hard so I still have tip swelling since they say the hard tip is an indicator of swelling. I can't wait to see the final result! Love my profile but straight on still looks a bit bulbous from the swelling!


----------



## kez7680

Hi guys,
I have really enjoyed reading all this info and advice on Rhinoplasty recovery/procedures etc. I have had mine done, on Monday 11th April actually and so I am quite  panicky and sensitive about it.

I have an upturned piggy nose, as it is taped up, and after reading other peoples posts its kinda normal.  Just hoping I am one of the few who doesn't get the short straw and it stays that way!!
I have also got one side a little different than the other, one nostril seems larger than the other.  I have searched and searched and have not found much info on this kind of thing. Can anyone help?  Will it even out?  Is there anything I can do like cleaning it out on the odd side to make it heal more even?  I am not cleaning it out at the moment as I am afraid to touch my nose.  I want a nice small straight even nose  I know it is swollen and don't mind about the size its the symmetry thats freaking me a bit.


----------



## imskyhigh

the tape is definitely holding it up - it will lower once you get the splint off.

no, cleaning it will have no effect on your healing - TIME will. you're 4 days after surgery... youre going to be super swollen and crooked, and even more so once you get the splint off, so get prepared  just relax, give it time, and know this isn't how it will look in the end.


----------



## kez7680

How far into the recovery period are you Skyhigh? 
It is going to get more swollen....and more crooked..or just more swollen? 
My family will freak when they see me its been a year and the last time I looked normal.   I am in FL at the moment and when I get the splint off I am flying to England to have a two week holiday and recover more at home with the folks. I'm kinda dreading Monday  

I also had lipo on my thighs, so I am black and blue in that area....but not regretting any of it so far...


----------



## imskyhigh

i'm 2 months and 2 weeks - had mine on Feb 3. 

When you get the splint off, it will swell up because its not being constricted anymore. We're not talking anything crazy excessive (you're not going to look like a clown), but definitely not how its going to look in the end. Mine was definitely angled to the left, and my nostrils weren't event - but that will happen because some areas are going to be more swollen than others, and the swelling reduced unevenly too.

I'm not sure how drastic your surgery was, but i was happy with my surgery even when it was super swollen and knew it was only going to get better. 

Now, my bridge has lost alot of the excess, and the tip is what is left to go down....


----------



## Miss Kris

I cleaned my nostrils by putting peroxide on a q-tip (dissolved the dry blood) and then squirted saline up each side 4 times a day.  It made it easier to breathe, and will help the cuts heal faster!


----------



## kez7680

Thanks miss kris, I have been doing that.  It is 16 days now and breathing is fine but there is still healing to be done up there obviously....and the hydrogen peroxide does help

Skyhigh my nose did swell up once the splint off, I looked a bit like a lion, or one of those from planet of the apes, (in my mind anyway) because the swelling not only happened at the sides of the bridge and tip but it went north, to between the eyes.  It went down a lot after two days but it is still there, like this little hard ball between my eyes....
my nose did look great though even then, and now as yours was it is a little crooked to the right because one side is swollen more than the other, but the nostrils do not look as different as they did in the beginning so that is a relief, still some changes to go though they're still not even sized or aligned.   I am happy and very optimistic....not once have I thought 'What have I done'....


----------



## cap

just wanted to bump this thread because i just started doing some research on rhinoplasty.   i have alot of questions...lol  how do you choose a good surgeon?  did anyone choose a facial plastic surgeon or ust a surgeon that does face and body?  Do they have to break the nose for this procedure? How is the first week with the splint on?  is breathing hard ? Did your nose turn out like you wanted?  i think i may have found a good surgeon in my area. i just really have to decide if i want to do this or not. If anyone on this forum can help i would so appreciate it greatly!!! i read a few pages on this forum so i know some people have had a rhino done lately . i am nervous..lol  but i know this place is very helpful and understanding so i can trust your opinions and experienceses.


----------



## Miss Kris

cap said:


> just wanted to bump this thread because i just started doing some research on rhinoplasty.   i have alot of questions...lol  how do you choose a good surgeon?  did anyone choose a facial plastic surgeon or ust a surgeon that does face and body?  Do they have to break the nose for this procedure? How is the first week with the splint on?  is breathing hard ? Did your nose turn out like you wanted?  i think i may have found a good surgeon in my area. i just really have to decide if i want to do this or not. If anyone on this forum can help i would so appreciate it greatly!!! i read a few pages on this forum so i know some people have had a rhino done lately . i am nervous..lol  but i know this place is very helpful and understanding so i can trust your opinions and experienceses.



I will try to answer your questions!

1) I used an ENT surgeon who was also a board-certified plastic surgeon.  I knew doing so would give me a good physical look while making sure my nose functioned well post-op.  I have read that alot of plastic surgeons care more about the look and less about the functionality of the nose.

2)  It depends on how much you want done re:breaking the nose.  If you want a bump filed and it isn't too big of a bump, they don't need to break it.  If you want the nose narrowed or have a significant bump, they will break it.

3) I didn't have problems with the tubes in the nose.  Once I figured out that putting peroxide on a q-tip and gently wiping inside of the nose dissolved the blood, I was able to spray saline spray up each side and keep the airways clear.  It was actually easier to breathe with them in than it was the first week after they removed them (they kept the swelling down and when they take them out, your nose swells).

4) I like my nose, though I still have swelling and a very very slight bump.  My DBF says that only I can notice these things, and other people tell me that as well.  The one side of my nose is still swollen, so at 12 mths, I am having an injection if it doesn't go away.  It's not serious enough to have a revision done though.  I know of people who didn't see their final result for 36 months though.  Best way to see if you have your final result is to feel the nose.  If it feels hard, you still have swelling.  If it is back to being squishy, you should be pretty healed up.

5) It's definitely a surgery I would do again if I had to.  If you had your wisdom teeth out, I felt that that was worse than the rhinoplasty (I also had septoplasty and turbinate reduction done at the same time).  The most painful part was when they removed the cast from the bridge of my nose.  The only pain post-op was really my ear and my teeth.  It feels like a bad sinus infection, if I had to describe it.


----------



## cap

Miss Kris said:


> I will try to answer your questions!
> 
> 1) I used an ENT surgeon who was also a board-certified plastic surgeon. I knew doing so would give me a good physical look while making sure my nose functioned well post-op. I have read that alot of plastic surgeons care more about the look and less about the functionality of the nose.
> 
> 2) It depends on how much you want done re:breaking the nose. If you want a bump filed and it isn't too big of a bump, they don't need to break it. If you want the nose narrowed or have a significant bump, they will break it.
> 
> 3) I didn't have problems with the tubes in the nose. Once I figured out that putting peroxide on a q-tip and gently wiping inside of the nose dissolved the blood, I was able to spray saline spray up each side and keep the airways clear. It was actually easier to breathe with them in than it was the first week after they removed them (they kept the swelling down and when they take them out, your nose swells).
> 
> 4) I like my nose, though I still have swelling and a very very slight bump. My DBF says that only I can notice these things, and other people tell me that as well. The one side of my nose is still swollen, so at 12 mths, I am having an injection if it doesn't go away. It's not serious enough to have a revision done though. I know of people who didn't see their final result for 36 months though. Best way to see if you have your final result is to feel the nose. If it feels hard, you still have swelling. If it is back to being squishy, you should be pretty healed up.
> 
> 5) It's definitely a surgery I would do again if I had to. If you had your wisdom teeth out, I felt that that was worse than the rhinoplasty (I also had septoplasty and turbinate reduction done at the same time). The most painful part was when they removed the cast from the bridge of my nose. The only pain post-op was really my ear and my teeth. It feels like a bad sinus infection, if I had to describe it.


 Thanks for the reply! so i take it you are 12 months post op? I probably wont be getting mine done till next year sometime. I have researched lots of surgeons in my area. I am from Pennsylvania. Where are you from? i did have my wisdom teeth out back in 1996..lol I still remember the pain. but i have also had 2 kids since then so pain i can deal with..lol. I dont have a large bump on my nose . i am mostly focusing on the the tip and side parts. I would like to make them smaller and have more shape in that area.  So over all how long would you say the difficulty breathing is? When were you back to your normal daily activites?  example: driving, showering, exercise, ? Did you bring example photos to your post op appt , to show the surgeon how you would like your nose?  Did it turn out how you expected it to?  What kind of injection do they give so you dont have to have a revision?  How is your nose now? hard or squishy? and how about your breathing?  Did you sleep much in the first 2 weeks after surgery?  How much was the cost?  So far i got a few quotes ranging from 6,200 to around 7,400.  thanks again!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

cap said:


> Thanks for the reply! so i take it you are 12 months post op? I probably wont be getting mine done till next year sometime. I have researched lots of surgeons in my area. I am from Pennsylvania. Where are you from? i did have my wisdom teeth out back in 1996..lol I still remember the pain. but i have also had 2 kids since then so pain i can deal with..lol. I dont have a large bump on my nose . i am mostly focusing on the the tip and side parts. I would like to make them smaller and have more shape in that area. So over all how long would you say the difficulty breathing is? When were you back to your normal daily activites? example: driving, showering, exercise, ? Did you bring example photos to your post op appt , to show the surgeon how you would like your nose? Did it turn out how you expected it to? What kind of injection do they give so you dont have to have a revision? How is your nose now? hard or squishy? and how about your breathing? Did you sleep much in the first 2 weeks after surgery? How much was the cost? So far i got a few quotes ranging from 6,200 to around 7,400. thanks again!!!


 
Nope, I'm about 8 mths post-op.  At 12 mths is when you can start injections (you can start earlier but my doc won't!).  I'm from Maryland, near Baltimore.  Tip work doesn't require them to break your nose, but if you are trying to narrow the nose anywhere but near the tip, you may need it broken.  I really didn't have difficulty breathing, but I didn't have packing in my nose.  Most docs don't use it anymore but some still do.  If I had any difficulty, it was when the stents first came out of my nose 1 week post op, because the swelling comes out.  Nothing major though.  An annoying thing is you have to sleep on your back for awhile, otherwise the pressure of laying sideways hurts.  I took a week off from work, but was up and about feeling good at probably day 4 or 5.  Showering was tricky until the cast came off of my nose - I took baths and then washed my hair by using a cup of water and carefully rinsing.  I didn't use photos, because I knew how I wanted my nose to look and couldn't really find pictures.  I did say I wanted a straight nose and not the super ski-sloped nose, and I drew a picture of the "slope".  The shots are steroid injections that reduce the swelling.  Parts of my nose are still hard, mostly the very tip and right above the nostril.  The nostrils were hard but now they are back to being squishy.  The sides of my nose are slowly becoming squishy again too.  Sleeping was ok besides having to sleep on my back because I am a side-sleeper.  My cost was pretty good because I used an ENT and I had medical stuff done at the same time, so it covered his fee.  I think my out of pocket was about $4000 total, including the co-pays for the medical portion.


----------



## cap

Miss Kris said:


> Nope, I'm about 8 mths post-op. At 12 mths is when you can start injections (you can start earlier but my doc won't!). I'm from Maryland, near Baltimore. Tip work doesn't require them to break your nose, but if you are trying to narrow the nose anywhere but near the tip, you may need it broken. I really didn't have difficulty breathing, but I didn't have packing in my nose. Most docs don't use it anymore but some still do. If I had any difficulty, it was when the stents first came out of my nose 1 week post op, because the swelling comes out. Nothing major though. An annoying thing is you have to sleep on your back for awhile, otherwise the pressure of laying sideways hurts. I took a week off from work, but was up and about feeling good at probably day 4 or 5. Showering was tricky until the cast came off of my nose - I took baths and then washed my hair by using a cup of water and carefully rinsing. I didn't use photos, because I knew how I wanted my nose to look and couldn't really find pictures. I did say I wanted a straight nose and not the super ski-sloped nose, and I drew a picture of the "slope". The shots are steroid injections that reduce the swelling. Parts of my nose are still hard, mostly the very tip and right above the nostril. The nostrils were hard but now they are back to being squishy. The sides of my nose are slowly becoming squishy again too. Sleeping was ok besides having to sleep on my back because I am a side-sleeper. My cost was pretty good because I used an ENT and I had medical stuff done at the same time, so it covered his fee. I think my out of pocket was about $4000 total, including the co-pays for the medical portion.


 Wow! sounds like you are doing great. maryland is nice . i go to the towson mall alot. I looked up one doctor in maryland, his name was dr. thomas Le. He seems real good. I read on blogs that he is great at rhinoplasty and revision rhinos so he probably wont screw up your nose..lol. The other doctor is about one hour away from me. He is just a facial platic surgeon. I am also a side sleeper so i may have some sleepless nights.  Are you 100% happy with your result? besides the parts of your nose that are still hard. i really hope i do not have to have my nose broken but i may. oh well . I know i am having some trouble finding before and after pics of people with my nose shape. I found 2 that are close to my nose now but only one with the result i would want. What exactly is an ent doc? i know i read some where that said never let an ent doctor do work below your neck....lol. How did you choose your surgeon?  i do not work. i am a stay at home mom so i think my down time will work out fine for me. I just avoid surgery in the summer months because of the kids being off from school and swimming in our pool. Plus i think i read that you are not suppose to wear sunglasses for 4 months. True? that kind of stinks, because i wear contacts and my eyes are senstive to sun. especially when driving. Do you have any before and after pics you can share? only if you want. if not i understand. take care and thanks so much so far for thr great info.


----------



## Miss Kris

cap said:


> Wow! sounds like you are doing great. maryland is nice . i go to the towson mall alot. I looked up one doctor in maryland, his name was dr. thomas Le. He seems real good. I read on blogs that he is great at rhinoplasty and revision rhinos so he probably wont screw up your nose..lol. The other doctor is about one hour away from me. He is just a facial platic surgeon. I am also a side sleeper so i may have some sleepless nights.  Are you 100% happy with your result? besides the parts of your nose that are still hard. i really hope i do not have to have my nose broken but i may. oh well . I know i am having some trouble finding before and after pics of people with my nose shape. I found 2 that are close to my nose now but only one with the result i would want. What exactly is an ent doc? i know i read some where that said never let an ent doctor do work below your neck....lol. How did you choose your surgeon?  i do not work. i am a stay at home mom so i think my down time will work out fine for me. I just avoid surgery in the summer months because of the kids being off from school and swimming in our pool. Plus i think i read that you are not suppose to wear sunglasses for 4 months. True? that kind of stinks, because i wear contacts and my eyes are senstive to sun. especially when driving. Do you have any before and after pics you can share? only if you want. if not i understand. take care and thanks so much so far for thr great info.




I'm on my iPad so I can't check back, but I posted my before and afters in this thread somewhere.  My surgery was in December so it should be back a few pages!

An ENT is an ear nose and throat specialist.  Many of them are board certified plastic surgeons as well.  Like I said, I wanted to go with one of them since their specialty are noses, so I knew I would get a good looking nose that fully functions as opposed to just a good looking nose.  I am pretty happy with my result, just slightly bummed that I have a slight bump still.  Everyone swears only I can notice it, but still.  I think they could only take so much off though because otherwise the bridge would have been too thin and any bump to the nose would break it.  I told them I most certainly didn't want that since I tend to bump my nose a lot!  I don't think they broke my nose, but I did have black eyes, so they may have.  I didn't want to ask.  

I picked my surgeon based on his rep for functional surgeries in my area plus his credentials.  He is the chair of ENT at a well known hospital and has all kinds of Hopkins affiliations.  He has been doing this for over 30 years and is still in business, so I would say he is pretty good!  

The worst part of the surgery for me was looking at myself.  It's very bloody and it looked like I was beaten up for the first few days.  I don't do well with seeing my own blood, so the bloody noses nearly had me passed out a few times!  It just looks a lot worse that it really is.  I seriously wanted surgery since I was about 11 or 12, which was the first time I broke my nose.  I'm so glad I did it!

Yes, you cannot wear glasses for awhile because, well, it hurts to!  I think it can affect your results too, but I just didn't like the feeling of it.  Your nose will be very sensitive for months.  Just this month is the first time I can gently bump it and it doesn't hurt.  The oddest thing for me is this weird smell I sometimes get in my nose, almost like an infected smell.  They say it's common and it is fluid draining from the swelling.  It goes away when I do saline spray.  It's annoying though.  The only downside I have had so far I'd say!


----------



## Miss Kris

cap said:


> Wow! sounds like you are doing great. maryland is nice . i go to the towson mall alot. I looked up one doctor in maryland, his name was dr. thomas Le. He seems real good. I read on blogs that he is great at rhinoplasty and revision rhinos so he probably wont screw up your nose..lol. The other doctor is about one hour away from me. He is just a facial platic surgeon. I am also a side sleeper so i may have some sleepless nights.  Are you 100% happy with your result? besides the parts of your nose that are still hard. i really hope i do not have to have my nose broken but i may. oh well . I know i am having some trouble finding before and after pics of people with my nose shape. I found 2 that are close to my nose now but only one with the result i would want. What exactly is an ent doc? i know i read some where that said never let an ent doctor do work below your neck....lol. How did you choose your surgeon?  i do not work. i am a stay at home mom so i think my down time will work out fine for me. I just avoid surgery in the summer months because of the kids being off from school and swimming in our pool. Plus i think i read that you are not suppose to wear sunglasses for 4 months. True? that kind of stinks, because i wear contacts and my eyes are senstive to sun. especially when driving. Do you have any before and after pics you can share? only if you want. if not i understand. take care and thanks so much so far for thr great info.



Actually, my before and afters are on page 12 of this thread!


----------



## cap

Miss Kris said:


> Actually, my before and afters are on page 12 of this thread!


 your nose looks great! but before the rhino your nose looked good also. lol


----------



## jameshutch

Hi I am also looking to get a revision rhinoplasty due to an accident a couple of years ago. Can anyone recommend a *really good* rhinoplasty surgeon somewhere in the world? I just want to fix this so I do not mind if it is a bit expensive. I am a caucasian male by the way. Thank you!


----------



## cap

jameshutch said:


> Hi I am also looking to get a revision rhinoplasty due to an accident a couple of years ago. Can anyone recommend a *really good* rhinoplasty surgeon somewhere in the world? I just want to fix this so I do not mind if it is a bit expensive. I am a caucasian male by the way. Thank you!


 Hi, i am not sure what state you live in but there is a a doctor in MD called dr. Thomas Le. i have read alot of great reviews about him online. You can also visit his website. He specializes in revision rhinoplasty. If you are from out of town there are a number of hotels in the area the office can set you up with.  Good luck.  check him out .  he seems real good.


----------



## Miss Kris

cap said:


> your nose looks great! but before the rhino your nose looked good also. lol



Thanks!  Eeek, no my nose was terrible before!


----------



## whimsic

Miss Kris said:


> Thanks!  Eeek, no my nose was terrible before!



Compared to my old nose I would not describe it as horrible! I fixed mine 3 years ago, BEST decision I ever made. I actually regret not getting it done earlier


----------



## Miss Kris

whimsic said:


> Compared to my old nose I would not describe it as horrible! I fixed mine 3 years ago, BEST decision I ever made. I actually regret not getting it done earlier



I agree, I would definitely do it again!


----------



## jameshutch

cap said:


> Hi, i am not sure what state you live in but there is a a doctor in MD called dr. Thomas Le. i have read alot of great reviews about him online. You can also visit his website. He specializes in revision rhinoplasty. If you are from out of town there are a number of hotels in the area the office can set you up with.  Good luck.  check him out .  he seems real good.


Hi Cap, thanks so much for recommending Dr Le. You are right, there is a lot of positive feedback on the net for him. I am definitely going to contact him and take it from there.


----------



## cap

jameshutch said:


> Hi Cap, thanks so much for recommending Dr Le. You are right, there is a lot of positive feedback on the net for him. I am definitely going to contact him and take it from there.


 You are welcome! yes, give him a call. Good luck.


----------



## CharThe12

ItalianFashion said:


> I was thinking of getting this done also.  Im scared of being put to sleep and can they do it without putting to sleep or taking any narcotics.  I throw up every time I have been given demerol and percocet etc... even in low doses.  Can you breathe with the packing.  Im worried about that also..  How long before your nose looks normal?  what should average cost be.


I used to work for a plastic surgeon who did nose jobs and still hear from him.(I don't return his calls because he's still married!) But the sedative you want to ask for is propofol, the same stuff as in the Michael Jackson trial. It clears the system real easy but it's *only* for use in the O.R. As far as nasal packing goes, yeah, that is tough but I heard there is a new invention, the KNA (Kotler Nasal Airway, I think) that is put in first and then the packing is put in around the airway so you can breathe just fine.


----------



## Elise525

kez7680 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have really enjoyed reading all this info and advice on Rhinoplasty recovery/procedures etc. I have had mine done, on Monday 11th April actually and so I am quite  panicky and sensitive about it.
> 
> I have an upturned piggy nose, as it is taped up, and after reading other peoples posts its kinda normal.  Just hoping I am one of the few who doesn't get the short straw and it stays that way!!
> I have also got one side a little different than the other, one nostril seems larger than the other.  I have searched and searched and have not found much info on this kind of thing. Can anyone help?  Will it even out?  Is there anything I can do like cleaning it out on the odd side to make it heal more even?  I am not cleaning it out at the moment as I am afraid to touch my nose.  I want a nice small straight even nose  I know it is swollen and don't mind about the size its the symmetry thats freaking me a bit.


Hi-I was wondering about your nostril size! Did it ever even out? I'm 4 days post op and am so worried because one of my nostrils has a wider opening than the other! Just wondering if it is the swelling or if it will stay that way! I found your post when goggling about nostril size after surgery. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## meliwaa

schokolibelle said:


> hey guys,
> 
> what do you think about my new nose?
> 
> http://www.nosetalk.com/index.php?page=Thread&postID=79



very lovely. it looks like it fits your face well.


----------



## whonose

Hi guys, wondering if any of u have sinus?

How do u blow ur nose when recovering from rhino?


----------



## SportsKnight

whonose said:


> Hi guys, wondering if any of u have sinus?
> 
> How do u blow ur nose when recovering from rhino?


You have to lightly blow your nose.


----------



## flastnose

how long before you guys were able to smile?


----------



## Cix123

flastnose said:


> how long before you guys were able to smile?



I had a nose job with rib catilage so I'm not sure if it's the same as silicone. Took like 2 months or 3 months before my smile got back to normal. However, if you don't smile, it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## flastnose

Cix123 said:


> I had a nose job with rib catilage so I'm not sure if it's the same as silicone. Took like 2 months or 3 months before my smile got back to normal. However, if you don't smile, it doesn't look too bad.



i had rib cartilage as well but donor rib. 2months is too long  i thought maybe by 6 weeks already ok. my tip feels so numb. my doctor said he did not cut the upper lip muscle so must be swelling i think. thanks for your response


----------



## Hi76

kristie said:


> I believe Dr. Most is the Stanford Chief of PS and he has not so great a reputation on another website and has a lot of fake reviews online so be careful.
> 
> I had two very botched rhinos from two different Docs all because I wanted my deviated septum fixed along with shaving my bump.
> 
> I just had my third surgery with Dr. Gruber 5 weeks ago and am thrilled with the results.  Dr. Gruber is world renowed for being a rhinoplasty expert especially with very complicated surgeries.  He writes medical textbooks, teaches at Stanford, gives seminars all over, write periodicals, even invented his own rhinoplasty surgical tools.  He is incredible and I can personally vouch for him.  I have no prob showing you my before and after pics if you'd like.  It has only been 5 weeks and after 3 rhinos, swelling is there for at least a year at minimum and even with that my nose already looks WAY better.












Hi Kirstie, 


Hope you are well and smiling and still enjoying your new nose.  


I am seriously considering gruber for second revision and wanted to know what your thoughts are after all this time?  


Do you still recommend him?  


I would be ever so grateful for your help. 


THanks


----------



## Dolli

Is it possible to get not just the bridge/between the eyes shaved down but also prevent my nostrils/nose from flaring out and looking "fleshy" and widening when I smile with my mouth open? Besides being a bit strong it looks OK when I am not smiling with my mouth open. It really ruins my smile 

Also, would this be considered a minor nose job (if that is the term?) or require some major work? The main thing I want done is probably shaving down my strong bridge/between the eyes. When I'm slightly in profile my bridge REALLY sticks out, though there is only a slight bump.


----------



## L etoile

Dolli said:


> Is it possible to get not just the bridge/between the eyes shaved down but also prevent my nostrils/nose from flaring out and looking "fleshy" and widening when I smile with my mouth open? Besides being a bit strong it looks OK when I am not smiling with my mouth open. It really ruins my smile
> 
> Also, would this be considered a minor nose job (if that is the term?) or require some major work? The main thing I want done is probably shaving down my strong bridge/between the eyes. When I'm slightly in profile my bridge REALLY sticks out, though there is only a slight bump.



You can have Botox strategically placed around the nose to prevent the muscles form pulling the nose when you smile. While rhinoplasty can change the bridge size, it will eventually not affect the muscles' ability to pull the nose outward or down when you smile. I wish I would've known this before my rhinoplasty. All I hated was that my nose hooked down when I smiled and I thought this was because of my bump. It turns out that it's from the nasal muscles and will still occur unless I choose to Botox those muscles.


----------



## ZoyaPagut

I like travel and make some cosmetology injections in different countries. Last week i made rhinoplasty in Ukraine. That was really interesting experience because i didn't make rhinoplasty before. I bought fillers in company named Filler-Shop and injection i made in my friends clinic. The result is amazing! 
Well could you recommend good country to visit and make mezotherapy? It would be great if you could recommend clinic where you have made some kind of injections!


----------



## theonlyten

Wow, people are considering Iran nowadays. Who would have thought. Wonder that the work like is over there. I'm Taiwanese American, but definitely open to options.


----------



## Stephanie Lin

I had mine done yesterday but in Bangkok. you could PM me  or see my thread to see my recovery process 


theonlyten said:


> Wow, people are considering Iran nowadays. Who would have thought. Wonder that the work like is over there. I'm Taiwanese American, but definitely open to options.


----------

